# Крипто > КриптоПРО > КриптоПро 3.9 >  КриптоПро CSP 3.9

## ifsodead

Разыскиваю ключ, если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуста
бухгалтерия вешается :)

----------


## board625

Присоединяюсь Очень нужен

----------


## Scorpione1987

Да если есть у кого выложите пожалуйста

----------


## nik2830

> Разыскиваю ключ, если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуста
> бухгалтерия вешается :)


Всем привет, если 3.9 и 4.0 не принципиальна, то на 8.1 можно установить 3.6.7777.
Сегодня поставил со старым безлимитным ключом, не ругается пока всё работает.

----------


## bardak

Добрый день. Не устанавливается на Windows 8.1 (64-бит) версия КриптоПро 3.6SP4 (скачана с сайта КриптоПро), увы. Так что вопрос про ключ для версии 3.9 актуален. Кому не жалко поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## nik2830

Всем привет, посмотрите тему на http://www.cryptopro.ru/forum2/defau...6380#post39832

----------

Creole (22.04.2015), THEBESTolo4b (08.10.2014)

----------


## THEBESTolo4b

Мужики работает, только что поставил 3.6 на сервак 2012 где указано что на серваке будет работать только крипто про 3.9 либо 4.0

----------


## ed69

присоединяюсь, нужен ключик.

----------


## Milina888

Добрый день! А мне кто может помочь , очень нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 3.9! У меня новый ноут..и там система Windows 8.1 . , на старом ноуте был
 КриптоПро CSP 3.6 и винда 7. Помогите , пожалуйста, поделитесь ключикомИ?

----------


## lsd_777

Билд 7767 3.6 ставится на 8.1, так что не паникуйте!

----------


## Milina888

Уважаемый! А можно ли тогда ссылку на этот дистриб крипто про? этот: Билд 7767 3.6

----------


## LordOfHell

Добрый день! 
А мне кто может помочь , очень нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 3.9
Поставил WinServ 2012 к2 версия 3.6 не катит 
Скиньте кому не жалко заранее Спасибо!

vitalij.zharikov@yandex.ru

----------


## franch_art

скиньте плз тоже на franch.art@gmail.com 7767 билд, нигде найти не могу

----------


## dimon_28

Версия 3.6.777.0, но только у меня на вин 8.1 она не заработала.
Скачать 3.6.7777.0
есть 3.6.5402 немного подправленная, но работает на 8.1
скачать 3.6.5402

----------

Milina888 (20.11.2014)

----------


## odvolk

Люди! Поделитесь плиз ключом на 3.9! У нас у бухгалтера перестала совсем работать версия 3.6 и поэтому очень нужен ключ на 3.9

----------


## lsd_777

http://www.cryptopro.ru/sites/defaul...7/cspsetup.exe 3.6 7777билд

----------

BioMoroz (19.11.2015), Candamar (21.01.2015)

----------


## totq

Также очень нужен ключ,  для 3.9.8171, поделитесь в личку.

----------


## Guser8

Также очень нужен ключ, для 3.9.8212, поделитесь в личку.

----------


## Plusconsalt

Здравствуйте. Поставила win 8.1, КриптоПро 3.6 перестала работать, помогите найти серийный номер на 3.9! КриптоПро 3.6 была бессрочной, может можно как-то с нее лицензию перенести на 3.9? Не могу отправить отчеты в налоговую! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alexir

Очень прошу, нужен ключ на 3.9, пришлите в личку кто может.

----------


## LordOfHell

Добрый день. Очень нужен ключик версии 3.9. Бухгалтерия вешается 3.6 ставил постоянно комп начинает перезагружается и появляется синий экран смерти, откат делаю ставлю 3.9 нормалек но только истекает срок действия. Кому не жалко поделитесь пожалуйста
моя почта vitalij.zharikov@yandex.ru заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alexir

Помогает дату отодвинуть, но не панацея... временное решение!!!

----------


## LordOfHell

это да но дата у мя имеет тоже большое значение

----------


## Гринтос

очень нужен ключ на 3,9 Скиньте пожалуйста на luxprint@yandex.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Alex07a

очень нужен ключ на 3.9 Скиньте пожалуйста на still1986@ya.ru

----------


## epshtein75

И мне пожалуйста epshtein75@inbox.lv

----------


## san4esvas

Очень нужен ключ на 4.0 помогите пож. бухгалтерия воет slonvt82@mail.ru

----------


## Alex_b-81

поделитесь ключиком на 3.6.7777 на почту alex_b-81@mail.ru

----------


## AndrewNaz

Поделитесь плиз ключиком на 3.9 на почту cop@mail.ru

----------


## boardru

И со мной поделитесь плиз ключиком на 3.9 на почту dambegovaia@rambler.ru

----------


## epshtein75

Никто тут уже не делится.

----------


## AlViento

Будте добры, скиньте ключик на 3.9, пожалуйста!

----------


## Mermont

очень нужен ключ если кто может то на почту svb-saimon@mail.ru буду очень благодарен

----------


## youri-s

Всем здравствуйте!
Очень нужен серийник на КриптоПро 3.9. С дуру накатил 3.9 на 3.6 (Windows XP SP3), а серийники на 3.6. не подходят. Моя почта youri-s@ngs.ru

----------


## storoge

Здравствуйте.
Ситуация аналогичная.
Это общая беда у всех. Пришлите, пожалуйста, серийник на почту yprozorov@gmail.com

----------


## Alen79

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро CSP 3.9 можно в Личку или на alen_pan@mail.ru.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Yurissum

HELP! SOS! Пожалуйста скиньте ключик кто может на yurissum@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## batter

> Всем привет, если 3.9 и 4.0 не принципиальна, то на 8.1 можно установить 3.6.7777.
> Сегодня поставил со старым безлимитным ключом, не ругается пока всё работает.


 Ну все не так просто. 3.6.7777 лично мне сказала что на 8.1 ни за что не встанет, только на 8.0 :mad:

---------- Post added at 13:53 ---------- Previous post was at 13:49 ----------

HELP! SOS! И еще пожалуйста скиньте ключик кто может на batter@list.ru
Заранее спасибо[/QUOTE]

----------

Yurissum (08.04.2015)

----------


## ias1981

Jчень нужен ключ на 3,9 Скиньте пожалуйста на 6302354@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Yurissum

Оригинал взят у jeka_jk в cryptopro csp 3.6 для windows 8.1 
Пока самостоятельно решил "проблему". Кому надо, делаем просто:
1. качаем утилитку для msi Orca http://www.technipages.c...uploads/2007/11/orca.Msi (http://www.technipages.com/download-...si-editor.html)
2. распаковываем, например, winrar'ом CSPSetup.exe (или сразу качаем нужный msi с сайта)
3. открываем с помощью orca msi файл нужный и в разделе LaunchConditions меняем "VersionNT>=500 And VersionNT<=602" на "VersionNT>=500 And VersionNT<=603".
У меня становится после этогона 8.1 но не работает. Отпишитесь у кого получилось. На 3.6 думаю у всех ключи есть.

----------

batter (14.04.2015), shol (21.07.2015)

----------


## nnss4101

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом для КриптоПро CSP 3.9 можно в Личку или на nnss4101@gmail.com

----------


## Yafen

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключем на версию 3.9.8227. Почта - Yafen@bk.ru
Спасибо!!!

----------


## gmuradg

Поделитесь ключом для КриптоПро CSP 3.9 или 4 главное чтоб на 8,1 работало на gmuradg@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## batter

Все получилось !!! Только это надо делать исключительно с версией 3.6.7777 и ключики к ней подходят не все :dance:

----------


## gmuradg

Все получилось у меня тоже. Сделал как тут описано и получилось установить 3,6 на 8,1

Инструкция:
1)Качаем с офф сайта крипто про 3.6 и открываем в winRar. Копируем файлы в отд папку.
2)Устанавливаем orca.exe
3)В нашей отд папке теперь есть файлы типа csp-x**-kc*-***, так как у меня x64 и хочется русский язык выбираю csp-x64-kc1-rus (kc1 это ур безопасности, на что влияет не знаю)
4) Щелкаем по этому файлу правой кнопкой и выбираем "Edit with Orca"
5)Делаем поиск(ctrl+f) фразы "VersionNT<=602" по таблицам.
6)Находим и исправляем на "VersionNT<=603".Сохраняем.
7) готово! можно запускать и устанавливать на win8.1

---------- Post added at 13:48 ---------- Previous post was at 13:48 ----------

Все получилось у меня тоже. Сделал как тут описано и получилось установить 3,6 на 8,1

Инструкция:
1)Качаем с офф сайта крипто про 3.6 и открываем в winRar. Копируем файлы в отд папку.
2)Устанавливаем orca.exe
3)В нашей отд папке теперь есть файлы типа csp-x**-kc*-***, так как у меня x64 и хочется русский язык выбираю csp-x64-kc1-rus (kc1 это ур безопасности, на что влияет не знаю)
4) Щелкаем по этому файлу правой кнопкой и выбираем "Edit with Orca"
5)Делаем поиск(ctrl+f) фразы "VersionNT<=602" по таблицам.
6)Находим и исправляем на "VersionNT<=603".Сохраняем.
7) готово! можно запускать и устанавливать на win8.1

----------

Dimon31 (21.04.2015), micka72r (18.02.2016)

----------


## FDOP

Очень нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 3.9
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Dimon31

Будьте добры, скиньте ключ на КриптоПро CSP 3.9 или 4...ситуация как у всех(((
dmitriy@belkult.ru

----------


## gts33

подскажите, пожалуйста, как скинуть триал на крипто-про, ну или ключик на 3.6.7777

----------


## isem2

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро CSP 3.9 можно в Личку или на isem2@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Neri

прошу прислать ключ
supportth@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## 4garin

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро CSP 3.9
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## бухалтер

дайте ключ на 3,9 плиззз!

----------


## hedapp

У кого есть ключик поделитесь пожалуйста на 3.9

----------


## vershik1

> У кого есть ключик поделитесь пожалуйста на 3.9


Есть ключи и на КриптоПро 3.9, другие версии, а так же Office Signature.
Пишите или звоните: +7 978 801 47 90

----------


## AmigoM

RRR//rghost.ru/54242088
Пользуйтесь работает!

----------


## vershik1

> RRR//rghost.ru/54242088
> Пользуйтесь работает!


Не работает 3.6 на zakupki.gov.ru, скорее всего из-за прокси. 3.9 - работает.

----------


## virxak

парни ключик пожалуйста на virxak@mail.ru от 3.9 версии!! благодарен заранее

----------


## Roma_Nik

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключем на версию 3.9.8227. Почта - sozinoff@rambler.ru
Спасибо!!!

----------


## gizman

Люди добрые скиньте пожалуйста ключ от 3.9 на g20@yandex.ru
Буду очень благодарен и с меня спасибо на форуме

----------


## lexiy

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключем на 3.9. Почта - bee-lexiy@yandex.ru
Спасибо!!!

----------


## BornBornBorn

Та же проблема, нужен ключ на 3.9, скиньте кому не жалко bornbornborn.bf@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## ps0

Пришлите пожалуйста ключик на 3.9 в личный кабинет.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## shop.ford

Скиньте плиз номер ключика на 3,9 на почту shop.ford@yandex.ru

----------


## ps0

Пришлите пожалуйста ключик на 3.9 на адрес ps7@gmx.net.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## herznaet

4040W-00000-01VEN-MB7VT-49ML3 ключ на КриптоПро 4.0. Если помог - жмите спасибо

----------

1ar2000 (16.02.2016), AleksandrChekasin (15.03.2016), AlexRoad (28.07.2015), asz (06.10.2015), babinetskat (05.11.2015), bast1989 (16.02.2017), Beyaz (15.11.2015), brusenetz (10.02.2016), DJEERY (25.02.2016), Gedeon1 (20.01.2017), Individo (03.09.2015), J_ClarksonBBC (08.07.2015), lexin84 (16.07.2015), matumbavumba (21.07.2015), msZorro (06.06.2016), nickfm (04.10.2015), Ponedelnik (19.11.2016), Reg13 (14.08.2015), sbsv (21.10.2016), serfir (26.12.2016), SergeyA (26.04.2016), slt-ghost (13.10.2015), tmp123_00 (01.09.2015), Tumanbl4 (20.07.2015), vladbsgv (24.10.2015), vovanoren (16.07.2015), WindForce (11.10.2015), Евгений2015 (19.01.2016), Иван Романов (21.08.2015), сергейыв (19.07.2015)

----------


## OO28

Здравствуйте, я сама бухгалтер - сейчас отчетный период - денег на лицензию нет - помогите люди добрые.... OO28@ya.ru (3.9 только) для 3,6 есть, если кому надо...

----------


## Peshal

Пришлите пожалуйста ключик на 3.9 на адрес makovkin@ininsys.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## axlch

И мне и мне ключик на 3.9 на адрес regioserv@yandex.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## AndreyXXX

поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для 3.9 daz@ngs.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## lucksian

Пришлите пож. ключик для 3.9 на lucksian@mail.ru заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## Andruha-sarat

Эту страну не победить!!! Помогите товарищу по несчастью ПЛИЗ!!!

----------


## Beast2040

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключем на 3.9. Почта - beast2040@yandex.ru
Спасибо!!!

----------


## solof

очень нужен ключ на 3.9 Скиньте пожалуйста на hap21@yandex.ru

----------


## Andruha-sarat

> Эту страну не победить!!! Помогите товарищу по несчастью ПЛИЗ!!!


 забыл написать на seringener@mail.ru

----------


## ukh6820

Нужен ключ на крипто про 3,9 - скиньте пож на ukh255@mail.ru

----------


## avt470880

И мне тоже очень нужен ключ товарищи пожалуйста, работать не могу ((( 
avt470880@gmail.com

---------- Post added at 23:50 ---------- Previous post was at 23:50 ----------

И мне тоже очень нужен ключ товарищи пожалуйста, работать не могу ((( 
avt470880@gmail.com

----------


## Ддд

И мне ключик на 3.9. Оч нужен, пожалуйста!!! 15097373@mail.ru

----------


## lexin84

Пришлите пожалуйста ключик на 3.9 на адрес le-ha@narod.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Петр12345

Доброе утро, SOOOSSSSS, киньте плиз ключик на КриптоПро версии 3,9  на почту olenka.volkova.1984@mail.ru.Пожалуйста. Заранее всем спасибо!

----------


## badryashev

Помог, спасибо большое

----------


## Tumanbl4

Такском решил дополнительно нажиться, кризис же! Дает бухгалтерам в комплекте лицуху на 3.6, а потом отвечает, что это ваши проблемы. Зато на своем сайте предлагает купить 3.9!  Киньте ключик плиз!

----------


## addmincheg

Всем привет! Скиньте пожалуйста ключик от 3.9 на a.goda@mail.ru Вешаемся с бухами =(
заранее спасибо.

----------


## shol

работает!

----------


## anna789

здравствуйте, один мастер-ломастер удалил лицензионную версию криптопро  3.6 и установил временную 3.9, она заканчивается, поделитесь, пожалуйста, лицензией криптопро 3.9! почта anna_trudova789@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## matumbavumba

Поделитесь ключом для 3.9, matumbavumba@yandex.ru

заранее спасибо!

----------


## lexin84

> работает!


Что работает то?

----------


## slavab

Поделитесь плиз ключиком на 3.9 на почту slavab140290@mail.ru

----------


## glykov

И мне и мне ключик на 3.9 на адрес glykov@yandex.ru

----------


## prado-x

Скиньте пожалуйста ключ 3.9, на prado-x@bk.ru

----------


## ipiteri

Помогите ключиком на 3.9
cmeshh@rambler.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------

babinetskat (05.11.2015), EvgJK (07.03.2016), SergeyA (26.04.2016)

----------


## bratik-kotik

и мне пожалста ключик для 3,9 плиз? eipatov(at)rambler.ru СПС!

----------


## moisya

и мне пожалста ключик для 3,9 oooalta@mail.ru

----------


## Funtmos

Ключиком не помогу, но научить как сбросить в триал могу.

----------


## moisya

Научи

----------


## Funtmos

1. Создать файл реестра с содержимым:
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{39609410-04E2-4AFC-BCF8-34CA429798CF}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{C8B655BB-28A0-4BB6-BDE1-D0826457B2DF}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{E1C6F5FD-77A1-4F3C-B53E-F2479EFC0FC8}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{FA868689-9029-49D5-AF19-8185CE427ED0}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6DFB85A 3-8C43-43BE-9A41-3CAACE73D99D}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CL SID\{C8B655BB-28A0-4BB6-BDE1-D0826457B2DF}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Session Manager\CProIntegrity]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Session Manager\CProExclude]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Session Manager\CProPatches]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\EventLog\Application\cpcsp]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\EventLog\Application\cpsspap]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\EventLog\Security\cpcsp] 
2. Удалить Программу
3. Запустить файл реестра
4. Установить программу по новой
5. Готово
Перезагружаться необязательно. Удачи

----------

Alen79 (14.10.2015), maxia (16.12.2015), qwort (12.10.2015), SergeyA (26.04.2016)

----------


## Tumanbl4

> Что работает то?


бот у него работает, судя по тому, что у этого бот-аккаунта в сумме всего одно сообщение... и он здесь не один такой, у которого "работает" - похоже здесь просто собирают мэйлы для спам-базы




> 1. Создать файл реестра с содержимым:


только пробельчики, закравшиеся в HKLM-строки не забудьте убрать (и заголовок написать)
и - не уверен, а проверить не на чем, но вероятно этот файл подойдет только для х64

----------


## Funtmos

> бот у него работает, судя по тому, что у этого бот-аккаунта в сумме всего одно сообщение... и он здесь не один такой, у которого "работает" - похоже здесь просто собирают мэйлы для спам-базы
> 
> 
> только пробельчики, закравшиеся в HKLM-строки не забудьте убрать (и заголовок написать)
> и - не уверен, а проверить не на чем, но вероятно этот файл подойдет только для х64


Не нужно никакие пробелы убирать нужно просто над всем этим первой строкой написать Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00 и сохранить в файл с расширением .reg
На 32 bit  Окошках не пробовал на 64 bit полет нормальный.

----------

qwort (12.10.2015)

----------


## Tumanbl4

> Не нужно никакие пробелы убирать


вероятно, у вас на компе файл правильный, но при копипасте сюда, что-то пошло не так...
обратите внимание на элементы пути:
\Contro l\
\Servic es\
не должно быть там пробелов между знаками
(кстати, в начале каждой строки тоже есть лишние пробелы, но их, возможно, обработчик проигнорирует)

----------


## Funtmos

Да сейчас обратил на это внимание, глянул в файлик там точно такие же пробелы, но забавно он все равно работает даже с ними только что проверил.

----------


## Gray_75

Помогите ключиком на КриптоПро 3.9 на почту gray_75@mail.ru
Триал сбрасывал, получилось, но потом пришлось все серты с ключевыми носителями заново прописывать :(

----------


## acidburn3d

Раньше мне банк давай кличи а в этот раз просто пришлось купить. зато теперь никого просить не надо:) так что покупайте господа

----------


## evgeny2009

Кто-нибудь!!! Хелп!! Поделитесь ключиком от 3,9 пожалуйста . rtk@live.ru

----------


## splamer

привет , товарищи ! Как дела с ключами на 3.9 R2 на вин 10 стала только она нормально? Какие подходят можно в ЛК ? Благодарен !

----------


## Alla_M

Плиззззз, поделитесь ключиком от 3,9, пожалуйста...В лс

----------


## Fubus

КриптоПро CSP 3.9
И мне пожалуйста ключик на почту fubus83@gmail.com ПЛИИИИИЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗ!!!

----------


## Disday

Доброе утро, SOOOSSSSS, киньте плиз ключик на КриптоПро верenсии 3,9 на почту dob_agent86@mail.ru.Пожалуйста. Заранее всем спасибо!

----------


## Psyopus

скиньте ключик на 3.9, вешаемся с бухами        gggrow69@gmail.com

----------


## ecoprom

Присоединюсь к просящим ключик на 3.9 artosk@mail.ru

----------


## vaz_ru

Будьте добры, поделитесь ключиком на 3.9 vaz-ru@yandex.ru

----------


## belii076439

Ловите.
3939Y-W0000-0123F-TTCWZ-QNU9U

----------

1ar2000 (16.02.2016), abambass (06.03.2016), aib (29.01.2016), Alen79 (14.10.2015), andsidor (25.01.2017), ATG (22.10.2015), Avrely (19.10.2015), axlch (15.10.2015), Beyaz (15.11.2015), Blind.B (26.04.2016), cokcsa (03.09.2015), dimahl (13.03.2016), Dimon38_38 (15.10.2015), Dr0nIx (16.10.2015), Elijiah (14.03.2016), enick (31.10.2018), folko-sg (20.03.2017), franch_art (04.09.2015), Goal80 (14.12.2015), gostforum (16.03.2016), guru_shaman (13.09.2016), ipiteri (22.10.2015), istopa (12.01.2016), JANiNY (13.12.2015), Johny11 (01.12.2015), Kosenshteyn (10.02.2017), Lomochka (20.09.2015), lotarsilis (07.09.2015), m223311 (02.02.2016), Major_vsb (19.09.2016), manguste (26.08.2015), Mrs_Galaxy (27.02.2017), mr_caxar (04.09.2015), msZorro (06.06.2016), nefr1t (23.09.2015), NickWolfskin (14.10.2015), Odeann (20.09.2016), paraigor (19.11.2015), pavelse (12.04.2016), privetalex (07.10.2015), radiovirus (20.01.2016), Rost214 (17.01.2016), Rudaki (08.11.2016), sbsv (21.10.2016), Separator (20.02.2016), SergeyA (26.04.2016), Serg_F1 (12.01.2017), shandrey (18.02.2016), Sheriffff (25.09.2015), sheverduk (06.10.2015), ustepan (01.12.2016), Vasya147 (20.02.2016), vvvv495 (03.04.2017), warenic (06.01.2016), Винни (27.02.2016), Макс Ермаков (22.09.2015), тдк (21.09.2016)

----------


## vaz_ru

> Ловите.


Скачал версию 3.9 с сайта. Пишет, что ключик неправильный.

----------


## prizrak000

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключиком от 3,9, на почту: spw2006@mail.ru

----------

radiovirus (20.01.2016)

----------


## belii076439

За вчера этим ключом зарегал 3 машины, на которых времянки стояли. Попробуй качнуть версию чуть постарше.

----------

bronco2008 (15.03.2017), Sheriffff (25.09.2015)

----------


## bot_aleks

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключиком от 3,9, на почту очень надо вся работа встала: bot_aleks@mail.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## ed69

Очень нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 3.9. Скиньте в личку или на почту ed52@bk.ru

----------


## Sunches

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключиком от 3.9 на почту dk_sam@mail.ru

----------


## Vladimir.Kholm

3.9.8212 у кого-нибудь есть? поделитесь люди добрые...

----------


## Fanalex

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на версию 3.9.8227.0 Ящик: fanhome@mail.ru
Заранее благодарствую :)

----------


## PIROZHKOFF

Спаситель !!!!

----------


## Veter9

Ребята, а не появились ли ключи от cryptopro 4.0 ?
Обновился сдуру до Windows 10, перестал работать taxcom, нужен cryptopro. Был официальный 3.6, но на апгрейд или покупку нового денег нет сейчас, а на неделе сдавать отчетность.
Буду рад, если скиньте ключ сюда или в приватные сообщения.
Обязательно куплю ключ для 4,0 как только появятся деньги.
Заранее спасибо.

---------- Post added at 21:36 ---------- Previous post was at 21:36 ----------

Ребята, а не появились ли ключи от cryptopro 4.0 ?
Обновился сдуру до Windows 10, перестал работать taxcom, нужен cryptopro. Был официальный 3.6, но на апгрейд или покупку нового денег нет сейчас, а на неделе сдавать отчетность.
Буду рад, если скиньте ключ сюда или в приватные сообщения.
Обязательно куплю ключ для 4,0 как только появятся деньги.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## xklx

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на 3,9,8227 почта xklx1@mail.ru спасибо

----------


## angel_2005

спасибо!

----------


## Таняия

Будьте так любезны , поделитесь ключиком на 3.9 почта 2007-71@mail.ru

----------


## Dumberykt

stepazer@mail.ru тоже присоединяюсь к просьбам: мне тоже отправьте пожалуйста ключ на 3.9. Спасибо!

----------


## MadCoder

Тоже, киньте пожалуйста, если есть у кого, ключик на версию, работающую в win 10 mad_coder@mail.ru

----------


## xolodno

Pдравствуйте, если не затруднит глубокоуважаемых коллег, пришлите пожалуйста ключ от 3.9 на xolodno@bk.ru

----------


## vkeyster

Скиньте ключ от 3.9 vkeyster@mac.com

----------


## basicnan

Скиньте ключ от 3.9 пожалуйста, отчет не оправляется, basicnan@mail.ru

----------


## kir2net

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключем на версию 3.9 kir2net@yandex.ru  буду очень благодарен!

----------


## bonusspb

Будьте так любезны , поделитесь ключиком на 3.9 мыло bon-09@yandex.ru

----------


## ipiteri

belii076439
Вот выручил, человечище!   Спасибо.  :good:

----------


## Kaniman

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключиком на 3.9, почта kanimen@yandex.ru   Спасибо!

----------


## ATG

Буду благодарен, нужен ключик на 3.9 nsk.41@mail.ru

----------

towerpoker (22.10.2015)

----------


## towerpoker

Парни, здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста ключем на крипто 3.9 centuraoberon@yandex.ru

---------- Post added at 19:03 ---------- Previous post was at 19:00 ----------

и на версию 3.6 плз., запутался совсем....

---------- Post added at 19:05 ---------- Previous post was at 19:03 ----------

windows 7 у меня. значит на 3.6... получаеться нужен ключ.

----------


## DeTON@toR

Буду благодарен, нужен ключик на 3.9 sindrom.deto@gmail.com

----------


## MssR

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, плиз, ключиком на 3.9 marcelmm@mail.ru
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## kirsurin

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключиком на 3.9, почта kirsurin@ya.ru
Буду очень благодарен!!!!!
P.S. Работа встала..... (((

----------


## ustas32

3.9 или 4ка нужна а денег жалко. пацаны, подкиньте ключ superkovsh@yandex.ru

----------


## fmt

Привет.
Выручайте, тоже нужен ключик на 3.9 плз F_M_T@mail.ru

----------


## asiii

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключем на версию 3.9 asiii@66.ru Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## artemsayapin

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на версию 3.9 artem.sayapin@mail.ru или в личку. Буду крайне признателен!!!!

----------


## Kvantron

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом для Крипто-ПРО версии 3.9 на почту kvant@inbox.ru или в приват.
Спасибо!

----------


## pivmobile

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом для КриптоПро CSP 3.9.8339 от 2.10.2015 для работы под Windows 10,  на почту pivmobile@mail.ru или в приват.
Спасибо!

----------


## skippy91

Всем доброго дня! И у меня та же проблема: обновился до Win 10, Криптопро слетел. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком для 3.9 - skippy91@mail.ru

----------


## babinetskat

пишет, что ключ неверный ((((

----------


## babinetskat

на версии крипто про 3.9.8227 проходит ключ ранее выложенный в этой ветке 3939Y-W0000-0123F-TTCWZ-QNU9U

----------

abambass (06.03.2016), kre-olga (14.12.2015), Masik777 (23.06.2016), SHARK2142 (13.01.2016), warenic (06.01.2016)

----------


## Таняия

К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ КЛЮЧАМИ НИКТО НЕ ДЕЛИТСЯ ЗДЕСЬ.

----------


## basej

Повредитесь ключиком от КриптоПро 3,9
basej@mail.ru

----------


## sokolsn

добрый день, та же ерунда - обновился до 10-ки, помогите плиз с серийником на 3.9 sokolsn@yandex.ru

----------


## сергейыв

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключем на версию 3.9.8227 orenburg2010@bk.ru

----------


## vaz_ru

Будьте добры, поделитесь ключиком на 3.9. А то на Windows 10 не работает, а очень нужно. vaz-ru@ya.ru

----------


## Alex_DA

Еще раз потверждаю, на 8.1 и на 10-ке успешно проверена версия 8227 с указанным выше ключом

----------


## Milina888

Добрый день! И мне можно ключик для КРИПТО ПРО версии 3.9!? Буду очень признательна!

----------


## Денис Александрович

Добрый день. Можно то же разжиться ключиком от CSP 3.9.8339!? Заранее спасибо! mxserv@yandex.ru

----------


## evlampev

Добрый день. Прошу помочь с ключиком от CSP 3.6.7777. Буду очень благодарен! evlampev@mail.ru

----------


## yaroslav1251

Может кто нибудь поделится ключиком на 3.9 yaroslav-ltd@yandex.ru

----------


## kol123

> на версии крипто про 3.9.8227 проходит ключ ранее выложенный в этой ветке 3939Y-W0000-0123F-TTCWZ-QNU9U


Отлично подошла
Лицензия бессрочная

----------

Анна_Ф (02.12.2015)

----------


## АннаЕгор

Пожалуйста поделитесь ключом на 3.9, пришлите в личку кто может заранее огромное Спасибо!

----------


## Анна_Ф

Пришлось удалить крипто про, так как не пускал на госзакупки. Ключ по дурости не записала. 
Скиньте, пожалуйста, добрые люди. faass777@ya.ru

---------- Post added at 09:34 ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 ----------

Пришлось удалить крипто про, так как не пускал на госзакупки. Ключ по дурости не записала. 
Скиньте, пожалуйста, добрые люди. faass777@ya.ru

----------


## zzaza

babinetskat моё почтение!!!

----------


## myshakov

Люди добрые, пожалуйста, скиньте ключ от КриптоПро3.9 R2 ,тоже под 10кой не могу работать. Завтра аукцион. myshakov@bk.ru
Дай Бог вам всего самого доброго!

----------


## StSocrat

Поделитесь плз ключиком, а то купленый от 3.6 не подходит, а сама 3.6 уже кривая и не работает...

----------


## аНАТОЛИЙ

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключем на версию 4.0 mkukilir2012@mail.ru буду очень благодарен. Не могу отправить отчет.

----------


## eres2015

очень нужен ключ 3.9.R2 или 4.0. пришлите в личку Заранее спасибо.

----------


## openx

ребят, помогите с ключиком на 3.6.7777 в личку, Заранее благодарю!

----------


## olog

Пришлите пожалуйста ключ КриптоПро3.9 в личку. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Bludver

И мне дайте пожалуйста на 3.9 в ЛС, заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## gvozddzr

Ребята будьте добры поделиться ключиком на Крипто Про 3.9, очень нужно gvozddzr2013@yandex.ru

----------


## vitall2005

Друзья, скиньте пожалуйста нужен 3.9.R2 (vitall2005@mail.ru).

----------


## ~~~LieT~~~

Скиньте пожалуйста ключ на 3.9 dacent211@yandex.ru

----------


## ignov46

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключем на версию 3.9 ( ignov46@rambler.ru ) буду очень благодарен.

----------


## repkav

Поделитесь плз ключиком для 3.9 или 4.0, а то купленый от 3.6 не подходит (2610@mail.ru)

----------


## amz777

как и всем нужен ключ 3.9 m@grbnt.ru

----------


## romanam

Доброго всем времени суток! Пож. скинтете в личку кл. 3.9 очень надо!!!!!! ПЛИЗЗЗЗ

---------- Post added at 18:26 ---------- Previous post was at 18:24 ----------

Доброго всем времени суток! Пож. скинтете в личку кл. 3.9 очень надо!!!!!! ПЛИЗЗЗЗ  oartglobal@mail.ru

----------


## brnman

поделитесь ключиком для крипто про 3.9 пожалуйста

----------


## vasya111

Здравствуйте! Оооооочень сильно нужен ключ 3.9. Скиньте пожалуйста! Всех  с наступающим н.г. 1_andrey_1@mail.ru

----------


## kvn2361

Здравствуйте! Сильно нужен ключ 3.9. Скиньте пожалуйста! Всех с наступающим Новым Годом. wkolomak@mail.ru

----------


## EvdokimovAD

Привет всем, помогите с ключиком сюда acit@mail.ru очень нужен. Всех с наступающим !!!!

----------


## E-V-S

Уважаемые пользователи! Скиньте пожалуйста ключик на любую версию КриптоПро, которая будет работать под Windows 10. Очень прошу.
По идее должна работать последний билд версии 3,9 и версия 4,0.
Ключ высылать на egorowitaliy@rambler.ru
Заранее огромнейшее спасибо!

----------


## Valeriusss

Пожалуйста, добрые люди, скиньте ключег regforwar@gmail.com. Бухгалтерия рвет мозг....

----------


## Avylor

Нужен ключик 3.9, поделитесь пожалуйста в avylor@mail.ru Заранее благодарю!

----------


## brnman

поделитесь пожалуйста ключом manyakbrn@bk.tu

---------- Post added at 17:33 ---------- Previous post was at 17:33 ----------




> поделитесь пожалуйста ключом manyakbrn@bk.tu


manyakbrn@bk.ru

----------


## teat22

поделитесь ключиком к 3.9 либо 4 admin@wmedia.ru

----------


## ЮМ Лапшин

Очень нужен ключ 3.9.R2 или 4.0. пришлите на ymlapshin@yandex.ru или в личку Заранее спасибо.

----------


## fmt

Нужен ключик 3.9 r2, поделитесь пожалуйста в F_M_T@mail.ru  заранее спасибо.

----------


## agenial

скинте ключик плиз agenialсобакаmail.ru

----------


## roman_8301

Скиньте пожалуйста ключик  roman_83012mail.ru   
Заранее спасибо.

---------- Post added at 14:19 ---------- Previous post was at 14:17 ----------

опечатался roman_8301@mail.ru извиняюсь

----------


## Максим80

Тот добрый человек что поделится со мной ключиком для 3,9/4,0 и отправит ключик на почту evemi@ya.ru будет знать, что он супер чел!!!

----------


## queet

Да, чукча не читатель, чукча писатель.... Всё уже выложили - ищите и обрящите!

----------


## Milina888

Дорогие коллеги! Прошу помощи, очень!!! нужен ключик на Крипто Про на версию 3.9.8227, ранее выложенный тут в теме, не подходит! Прошу поделиться;) Буду очень, очень благодарна!!!

---------- Post added at 15:08 ---------- Previous post was at 15:06 ----------

Если нет возможности тут написать, прошу отправить по e-mail: mariel80@list.ru:)

----------


## kirgan

Очень нужен ключ на Крипто Про версии 3.9!Заранее Спасибо

---------- Post added at 15:11 ---------- Previous post was at 15:10 ----------

почта kirgan88@gmail.com

----------


## Алена1211

Можно, пожалуйста, ключик, очень нужна 3.9. для подписи документов alenochik-15@mail.ru

----------


## Helenjs

и мне ключик на 3.9.8353 выложенный тут ранее не подходит. Не дайте умереть, скиньте плиз на helenjs@mail.ru

----------


## СибирскийПапа

> Билд 7767 3.6 ставится на 8.1, так что не паникуйте!


Если не трудно - сбросьте ключ на 3.9 на
vi_pravi@mail.ru
спасибо заранее!

----------


## Bugay

для работы оч нужен ключик на 3,9 
upr-obr@yandex.ru

----------


## Marcello

Всем доброго времени суток!

----------


## tar.gz

Поделитесь плиз ключиком для 3.9 или 4.0 оч надо. заранее огромное спасибо tar.gz@me.com

----------


## Rasen999

3939Y-W0000-0123F-TTCWZ-QNU9U
вроде работает

---------- Post added at 12:34 ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 ----------

Народ, не флудите в теме. Ключик был уже давно выложен здесь, однако из-за массы хотелок его никто не увидел.

----------

Antuannette (29.01.2016), chif378 (27.01.2016), Platinum (13.02.2017), stupadsl (14.12.2016)

----------


## chif378

Очень нужен ключ на 3.9, пришлите в личку кто может. Спасибо

---------- Post added at 11:31 ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 ----------

Вроде работает

----------


## rzaver

Помогите ,требуется серверная лицензия для крипто про 4.0 скиньте плизз на почту rzaver@bk.ru

----------


## avoskin

Очень нужен ключ на 4.0 помогите пож. бухгалтерия воет vita84_2012@mail.ru

----------


## a.mamatullin

Можно тоже ключ 4.0 на maa@i-t-5.ru

----------


## сергей-56

ребят, киньте пожалуйста ключик на КриптоПро CSP 4.0. очень нужен (sergejj-56@yandex.ru)

----------


## fkbz.81

Ребята поделитесь ключом на 3.9 на fkbz.81@mail.ru спасибо заранее.

----------


## termalix

Помогите пожалуйста с ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 4.0. temascorpi@mail.ru заранее спасибо.

----------


## termalix

> Помогите пожалуйста с ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 4.0. temascorpi@mail.ru заранее спасибо.


 Или на 3.9, важна поддержка вин. Еще раз заранее спасибо.

----------


## 22Zone

Друзья, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 4.0 (kazus79@rambler.ru)

----------


## termalix

Поиск по теме и найден на 3,9

----------


## Lim0n

ребят, помогите с ключиком на 3.6 , Заранее благодарю! Lim0n19@mail.ru

----------


## НатальяНаталья

Также буду благодарна за ключик для версии 3.9 (в личное сообщение). Переносили программу на новый компьютер, а наша лицензия на 3.6 к новой 3.9 не подходит.

---------- Post added at 15:24 ---------- Previous post was at 15:23 ----------

Пробовала ввести ключ из темы (который в открытом доступе), не подходит.

----------


## diiivan

И мне ключ можно diiivan@inbox.ru

----------


## termalix

Может кому пригодится: 
неделю бился с ошибкой windows installer в 3.9 при вводе ключа, на win 10. 
Решение нашел: качаем эту версию 3.9.8227 от 7.12.2014 http://orenuc.ru/skachat-kriptopro-c...signature.html  при установке используем ключик за которое отдельное спасибо belii076439 (ключик спокойно лежит на 12 странице этого форума). Все работает на win 10 64 bit.

Может тема перерастет из темы попрошайки во что то полезное. Всем спасибо.

----------

kol123 (18.07.2016), shandrey (18.02.2016)

----------


## diiivan

не получается.

----------


## termalix

Противный этот крипто про, пришлось переставить винду так как 1с не ставилась, и действительно не получается, будем копать, будем копать.

---------- Post added 08.02.2016 at 01:33 ---------- Previous post was 07.02.2016 at 23:40 ----------

Пошел другим путем, 
1. по совету вот этого дядечки http://1001device.ru/index.php/topic...-v-windows-81/ скачал себе 3.6 на win 10 64 bit поставил ключей на 3.6 в нете завались, и все пошло отлично 1с-ка схавала на ура.
2. Потом конечно позже нашел вот это, но там ограничение в 15 сообщений, не сочтите за рекламу http://nowa.cc/showthread.php?t=78805&page=2.

3.А еще вот такой способ может тоже кому пригодится, кидаем это все в блокнот и сохраняем с расшмирением рег, вроде как должно сбрасывать триал на 3.9 и 4.0



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{39609410-04E2-4AFC-BCF8-34CA429798CF}]
> [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{C8B655BB-28A0-4BB6-BDE1-D0826457B2DF}]
> [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{E1C6F5FD-77A1-4F3C-B53E-F2479EFC0FC8}]
> [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{FA868689-9029-49D5-AF19-8185CE427ED0}]
> [-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6DFB85A 3-8C43-43BE-9A41-3CAACE73D99D}]
> [-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CL SID\{C8B655BB-28A0-4BB6-BDE1-D0826457B2DF}]
> [-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Session Manager\CProIntegrity]
> ...


Пробуем.

----------

kohanovski (09.03.2016)

----------


## Стрижонок

У кого есть ключ КриптоПро на 3.9R2 или 4.0. Пожалуйста очень нужен. Можно в личку striz.26@mail.ru

----------


## johnson81

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПРО CSP 4.0
заранее большое спасибо (johnson@ya.ru)

----------


## egorboss

Можно ключик для 3.9 в личку

----------


## zull-75

Очень прошу, нужен ключ на 3.9, пришлите в личку кто может.

----------


## DJEERY

Нужен Ключик к 3.9 или 4.0 d в личку плз или djeery@yandex.ru

----------


## DJEERY

up Ключик так и нужен ((

----------


## E-V-S

> Может кому пригодится: 
> неделю бился с ошибкой windows installer в 3.9 при вводе ключа, на win 10. 
> Решение нашел: качаем эту версию 3.9.8227 от 7.12.2014 http://orenuc.ru/skachat-kriptopro-c...signature.html  при установке используем ключик за которое отдельное спасибо belii076439 (ключик спокойно лежит на 12 странице этого форума). Все работает на win 10 64 bit.
> 
> Может тема перерастет из темы попрошайки во что то полезное. Всем спасибо.


Не работает этот крипто-про на десятке. Нет, он конечно устанавливается и даже позволяет авторизовываться на Сбербанк-Аст, но вот на закупки не заходит - не работает TLS протокол. С версиями, которые написаны для десятки но еще не сертифицированы, все работает хорошо.

----------


## E-V-S

Все таки самый стабильный пока способ работать с ЭЦП под десяткой - это ставить на десятку виртуальную машину, а на нее семерку или хр

----------


## DJEERY

Все Также АП теме!!!! Ищу..... ПМ или Почта
За Ранее спасибо! Спасибо Ребятам кто дал Сброс Триала!!!

----------


## Abba2016

> 4040W-00000-01VEN-MB7VT-49ML3 ключ на КриптоПро 4.0. Если помог - жмите спасибо


Спасибо.

---------- Post added at 14:42 ---------- Previous post was at 14:39 ----------

Спасибо.

----------

abambass (06.03.2016), andsidor (25.01.2017), atol_zlat (06.04.2017), DafferList (02.03.2016), DJEERY (25.02.2016), kobol (25.02.2016), Major_vsb (19.09.2016), nexty (25.01.2017), pkdkamen (01.03.2016), sim1918 (10.03.2016), роман (02.03.2016)

----------


## 22Zone

> Спасибо.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:42 ---------- Previous post was at 14:39 ----------
> 
> Спасибо.


Не помог (неверный ключ)

---------- Post added at 11:53 ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 ----------

Нужен дистрибутив КриптоПро CSP v4.0.9660 может у кого есть?

----------


## tereshenko2010

доброго времени суток.
Аналогичная проблема. обновились до винды 10 b криптопро на 3.6 (постоянная лицензия) слетела - не спросила. Прошу ключик в личку (tereshenko2010@gmail.com) на крипто про под винду 10, просмотренные здесь к сожалению не рабочие.
Заранее благодарю.

---------- Post added at 08:54 ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 ----------

А каким образом сбросить триал и что это дает? Спасибо

----------


## etna2007

Спасибо огромное

----------


## putin512

а на 4-ку серверную есть у кого? поделитесь, плз, или хотя бы несерверной....

----------


## Brahmaputra

Народ поделитесь бессрочным ключом на 3.9 плиз.. ну или рабочим :)   4615732@mail.ru

----------


## braincorp

очень нужен ключ на крипто про 4.0, поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть. ключ 4040W-00000-01VEN-MB7VT-49ML3 не подходит. пишет не верный серийный номер

----------


## 22Zone

> а на 4-ку серверную есть у кого? поделитесь, плз, или хотя бы несерверной....


Присоединяюсь киньте на kazus79@rambler.ru

----------


## braincorp

очень нужен ключ на крипто про 4.0, поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть. ключ 4040W-00000-01VEN-MB7VT-49ML3 не подходит. пишет не верный серийный номер

----------


## kohanovski

3 способ с реестром помог сбросить триал, крипто про 4, win10 64

----------


## xvalerax

если есть возможность поделитесь ключём для 3.9
onlyread@gmail.com

----------


## Tdimic

[quote]Re: КриптоПро CSP 3.9
Спасибо

----------


## gizman

Если есть у кого ключик от office signature 2.0 поделитесь пожалуйста. Я могу поделиться ключом версии 1.0/
g20serega@yandex.ru

----------


## Slaiti

Помогите с ключом на крипто про 4.0, поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть. ключ выше  (4040W-00000-01VEN-MB7VT-49ML3) не верный серийный номер.
Поделитесь у кого есть? 
slaiti@yandex.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## altai22ru

присоединяюсь к просьбам поделитесь ключиком, скиньте на altai22.ru@mail.ru

----------


## zzherik

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро 4.0 (На дистрибутив 4.0.9708.0 ключ - 4040W-00000-01VEN-MB7VT-49ML3 не подходит) Заранее огромное спасибо! Адрес: shvedchikova.zoya@mail.ru

----------


## bedros4737

Вот с этой заработала 4.0
40404-R3017-EK7C1-N0W8R-07U2X
Это триал с оф. форума к сборке 4.0.9007 до 02.12.2013 г. 
К последней сборке подошел. Правда пишет что истек срок, но в закрытую часть на всех площадках заходит без проблем.

----------


## danzan

Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на 3.9 ofk18@list.ru Заранее спасибо!

---------- Post added at 04:25 ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 ----------

Извиняюсь-не прочитал пред идущие сообщения СПАСИБО буду пробовать.

----------


## snak0014

Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на criptopro 4 
почта: snak0014@mail.ru 
Спасибо!

----------


## PopovichPavelA

Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на 3.9 PopovichPavelA@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## djdenperm

День добрый пришлите ключик на версию 3.9.8227 denisperm2005@gmail.com. спасибо заранее

---------- Post added at 10:17 ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 ----------

Либо на 4 версию

----------


## PopovichPavelA

Ключ у меня работает с последней версией 3939H-50000-01U8Y-8KBKH-EFYUC

----------

!!!!!! (31.08.2017), 4602223 (25.06.2018), 47кз (14.07.2017), andsidor (25.01.2017), andurov (12.01.2017), atol_zlat (06.04.2017), aventru (03.07.2017), Avrely (11.09.2017), Axelandr (14.09.2016), bartelbe (13.01.2017), Belyika (10.02.2017), beregnov (05.05.2016), Captain_Green (24.01.2019), dictator6 (31.01.2017), dimosh (07.07.2017), Dr0nIx (05.12.2016), evlampev (30.05.2016), granit60 (25.03.2016), its05 (19.05.2017), JonnyGood (01.04.2017), karacool (10.02.2017), kosALX (13.09.2017), l739900@mvrht. (27.07.2017), lamorez (25.10.2016), Major_vsb (19.09.2016), mazur1007 (13.05.2016), MrMajoris (22.10.2016), msZorro (06.06.2016), oland (16.05.2017), Quint (10.02.2017), remez (12.05.2016), ruyurik (20.03.2018), sbsv (21.10.2016), SergeyA (26.04.2016), sevavr (20.01.2017), SlavaZZ (30.03.2016), spallcs (16.04.2019), sssergeev89 (10.03.2017), Tanya&Yaga (22.01.2018), tds2000 (12.02.2017), Telepuzik-Po (25.12.2017), thalt (30.12.2016), Ulia95 (14.11.2016), uralkad74 (10.04.2018), vbSerGanT (01.04.2016), Xupypr56 (29.03.2017), YANEIDIOT (15.08.2017), z12345 (11.07.2017), zeroaccess (21.03.2018), АлёнаТут (19.01.2017), Сергей рост (05.04.2016), ТатьянаС1983 (21.11.2016)

----------


## djdenperm

точнее версия 3.9.8353

---------- Post added at 10:24 ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 ----------

Спасибо вам огромнейшее!!!!

----------


## kksav

Нужен ключ 4.0 kksav@mail.ru. Спасибо. Отблагодарю в меру.

----------


## Таняия

Третий способ помог сбросить триал. Версия: 3.9.8353

[/COLOR]Пошел другим путем, 
1. по совету вот этого дядечки http://1001device.ru/index.php/topic...-v-windows-81/ скачал себе 3.6 на win 10 64 bit поставил ключей на 3.6 в нете завались, и все пошло отлично 1с-ка схавала на ура.
2. Потом конечно позже нашел вот это, но там ограничение в 15 сообщений, не сочтите за рекламу http://nowa.cc/showthread.php?t=78805&page=2.

3.А еще вот такой способ может тоже кому пригодится, кидаем это все в блокнот и сохраняем с расшмирением рег, вроде как должно сбрасывать триал на 3.9 и 4.0

Пробуем.[/QUOTE]

----------


## ujinsarov

Прошу помочь! Очень нужен ключик к 4.0.9708 ujin_sarov@mail.ru    ЗАРАНЕЕ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## fastax

СПАСИБО Человеческое!!!!

----------


## Dron1806

Ищу на 4.0. скиньте если есть у кого. dron1806@mail.ru

----------


## LinaShu25

Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на 3.9 linashu25@mail.ru спасибо!

----------


## BACEK2010

Всем добрый день, ищу ключик на 4.0 basilio2000@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## xakerr2003

Помогите ключом на 4.0 xakerr2003@inbox.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Peshal

Всем добрый день, ищу ключик на 3.9 пришлите на peshal@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## badmod

Всем добрый день, ищу ключик на 3.9. и 4.0 badmod@ya.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Lunkin

Всем добрый день, ищу ключик на 4.0 alexeyschev@gmail.com Спасибо!

----------


## Yrup

Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на 3.9 yrup@yandex.ru

----------


## myshakov

> Ключ у меня работает с последней версией 3939H-50000-01U8Y-8KBKH-EFYUC


Огромное спасибо! На 10 х64 версия 3.9 запустилась!!!

----------

andsidor (25.01.2017), vvsn (20.09.2016), zorro25 (02.09.2016)

----------


## MotoRistRS

39390-Z0037-EA3YG-GRQED – 3.9.8003 кто нибудь может проверить?

----------


## evlampev

Всем привет, ищу ключик на 4.0 evlampev@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## baltikwhale

Добрый день. А есть у  кого-нить ключ на версию 4.0.9680 baltikwhale@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## hohol39

Доброго времени суток очень нужен ключик версия 4.0.9708 hohol39@mail.ru  СПАСИБО!

---------- Post added at 21:16 ---------- Previous post was at 21:10 ----------




> Прошу помочь! Очень нужен ключик к 4.0.9708 ujin_sarov@mail.ru    ЗАРАНЕЕ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!


Если у вас уже есть заветный ключик прошу поделиться hohol39@mail.ru

----------


## Tomych

Всем добрый день, ищу ключик на 3.9 tomych@tomych.ru Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## zgrig

Доброго времени суток очень нужен ключик версия 4.0.9708 grig2006.77@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Fubus

на КриптоПро CSP 3.9 R2 для Windows 10 есть у кого ключик или на КриптоПро CSP 4.0. на kibersergey@mail.ru киньте плзззз очень надо

----------


## frost_lucky

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь ключиком к версии 4.0.9708 frost_lucky@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## viza2912

нужен ключ для 3.9.8227 пожалуйста, нужна лицензия. Срок истек, не могу работать

----------


## kentyki

Доброго времени суток очень нужен ключик версия 4.0.9708 mus-chern@mail.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## ilyxan

Добрый день. А есть у кого-нить ключ на версию 4.0.9680 vtv3@list.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## quasko

Доброго времени суток! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком для  4.0.9708 quasko@gmail.com. 
Спасибо!

----------


## msZorro

Доброго времени суток! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком для 4.0.9708 msZorro@yandex.ru 
Спасибо!

----------


## Leoway

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком к версии крипто про 3.9 
leoway@mail.ru

----------


## Paha_Fil

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом для 4.0.9680 или выше Paha_Fil@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## green1010

Добрый день, скиньте ключик для csp 3.6.7777 на green1010@ya.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## fL0nbl4

Доброго времени суток! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 4.0.9708 на rogov_37@mail.ru 
Спасибо!

----------


## Шаман

Доброго день! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 4.0.9708 на pokerpc@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## PopovichPavelA

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 4.0.9708 на PopovichPavelA@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## ridik-71

Будте добры, скиньте ключик на 3.9, пожалуйста! Можно в личку..

----------


## clash77

Будте добры, скиньте ключик на 3.9, пожалуйста! 5493174@gmail.com Спасибо!

----------


## zkonkiz

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ключ на 3.9! Почта zzkonkizz@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lfybk

Здраствуйте, скиньте пожалуйста ключик на 4.0.9680, пожалуйста, очень сильно надо, почта and-d-o@yandex.ru, заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## rbf0rk

Доброго времени суток! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком для 4.0.9708 f0rkinn@gmail.com. 
Спасибо!

----------


## 7990779

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ключ на 3.9. Почта 7990779@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Anunnax

Будьте добры, скиньте ключик на 4,0, пожалуйста! trha@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## goldyrev

Скиньте плиз ключик на 3.9R2 или 4.0 на почту soksvv@gmail.com Спасич!

----------


## rus356

Скиньте пожалуйста ключ 3.6.7777 r4 csp  rus356@ya.ru  заранее спасибо!

----------


## sevstar

поделитесь пожалуйста ключем на 3.9 natali_sevstar@mail.ru

----------


## kol123

> Может кому пригодится: 
> неделю бился с ошибкой windows installer в 3.9 при вводе ключа, на win 10. 
> Решение нашел: качаем эту версию 3.9.8227 от 7.12.2014 http://orenuc.ru/skachat-kriptopro-c...signature.html  при установке используем ключик за которое отдельное спасибо belii076439 (ключик спокойно лежит на 12 странице этого форума). Все работает на win 10 64 bit.
> 
> Может тема перерастет из темы попрошайки во что то полезное. Всем спасибо.



Спасибо, мучался целый день

----------


## Vitaliy666

поделитесь ключиком плиз, на 3.9R2(приоритет) или 4.0 на почту vitaliy@mail.ru

----------


## mhome

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ключ на 4.0! Почта mhome77@gmail.com Заранее спасибо!

----------


## darklady

Будте добры, скиньте ключик КриптоПро CSP 3.9 R2, либо в ЛС, либо на rusneopro@mail.ru

----------


## Quatrik

> Будте добры, скиньте ключик КриптоПро CSP 3.9 R2, либо в ЛС, либо на rusneopro@mail.ru


пожалуйста, мне тоже если можно скиньте лицензию КриптоПро CSP 3.9 R2 на Quatrik@mail.ru

----------


## Orthodox

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключиком на 3.9 или 4.0
Буду очень признателен. Почта nvlev@yahho.com

---------- Post added at 20:25 ---------- Previous post was at 20:21 ----------




> Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключиком на 3.9 или 4.0
> Буду очень признателен. Почта nvlev@yahho.com


Прошу прощенья. Допустил ошибку в почте. Правильно nvlev@yahoo.com

----------


## oleg-ru

Пожалуйста, очень нужен ключ на 4.0 ohrana-ue-sb@mail.ru

----------


## roma-shulakov

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ключ на 4.0! Почта dragonsoulone@gmail.com Заранее спасибо!

----------


## artemka_boy

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро. Версия ядра СКЗИ: 3.6.5360 КС1, продукта: 3.6.7092.

---------- Post added at 09:09 ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 ----------

Можно на почту artemka_boy@mail.ru

----------


## binhasan

Помогите ключом на 4.0, binhasan@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## 200383

поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на 4 криптопро. carev@bk.ru или в личку. Спасибо!

----------

olmat (21.08.2016)

----------


## Oslik18

приветствую! Нужен ключ для работы на Вин 10*64. Подкиньте в личку, пожалуйста, ключдля 3.9R2 или 4.0 (для работы на Вин 10*64). СПАСИБО!

----------


## ilyagood

присоединяюсь к просьбам поделитесь ключиком, скиньте на ipvideo@e1.ru

----------


## ilyagood

> присоединяюсь к просьбам поделитесь ключиком, скиньте на ipvideo@e1.ru


для 4.х версии

----------


## kos145

Скиньте ключик на 3.9 r2 Спасибо. kos145@mail.ru

----------


## FGJXFJFXJ

присоединяюсь к просьбам поделитесь ключиком, скиньте на 3,9 на lapshev.al@bk.ru с меня пополнение счета

----------


## ilyagood

https://vk.com/topic-49750668_31602184

----------


## Sadr

скиньте, пожалуйста ключ на 4,0 на почту 5400028@inbox.ru

----------


## leonlisyev

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком крипто про 4.0.9606 на почту LeonLisyev@gmail.com . Заранее спасибо =)

----------


## hasan88

привет. можешь скинуть ключ на 3.6.7777

----------


## hasan88

Прошу помочь с ключиком от CSP 3.6.7777. на почту u.hasan@list.ru

----------


## zmolodoiz

Прошу выслать заветный ключ для версии 3.9.8227 на 7471164@gmail.com Спасибо!

----------


## tost767

Всем добрый день, ищу ключик на 4.0 nikolayspb@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## danada2

Здравствуйте. Ребята, выручайте. Работаем на сайтах гос. закупок. Пользовались крипто про. Потом обновили парк компьютеров. Сейчас везде стоит Windows 10. А крипто про той версии, что была ранее на нее не идет. Очень нужен ключ на крипто про версии 4 с поддержкой Windows 10.
Ключи 40404-R3017-EK7C1-N0W8R-07U2X
4040W-00000-01VEN-MB7VT-49ML3 не идут. Заблокированы они.

----------


## valzap

Поделитесь,пожалуйста , ключиком на  Крипто Про 4.хххю Оченно нужно.Если возможно, пришлите на почту valzap@mail.ru Заранее благодарен.

----------


## neseforov

Очень нужен ключ для КриптоПро 3,9. Скиньте пжлст в личку. Заранее благодарен))

----------


## Петр 1

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком для 4.0.9708 shkol.6buh.novoleush@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## mr.redfox777

Помогите ключиком на 3.6.7777, на мыло mr.redfox777@inbox.ru, заранее спасибо

----------


## EVROSTANDART

Добрый день форумчане.
Нужен рабочий ключ на КриптоПро 3.9 версия 3.9.8227 для Windows 10 х64
Прошу выслать ключ на почту barinov_stas@mail.ru

----------


## ushaninm

Добрый день форумчане.
Нужен рабочий ключ на КриптоПро 3.9 версия 3.9.8227 для Windows 10 х64 или на Крипто ПРО 4,0 вообщем чтоб на вин 10 работало
Прошу выслать ключ на почту max-panix@yandex.ru. Заранее спасибо

----------


## nvauser

Добрый день форумчане.
Нужен рабочий ключ на КриптоПро 3.9 версия 3.9.8227 для Windows 8.1
Почта testanonimus@mail.ru

----------


## Beast2040

На 8,1 можно 3,6,7777 установить, если подшаманить дистрибутив (т.к. в дистрибутиве стоит проверка на версию ОС)

----------


## dimmodd

Нужен ключ на 3.6.7777, на a@bokv.ru, заранее спасибо!

----------


## ZHeQ

> на версии крипто про 3.9.8227 проходит ключ ранее выложенный в этой ветке 3939Y-W0000-0123F-TTCWZ-QNU9U


Ура! Огромное спасибо!!!! :) Бессрочная, подошла :)

----------


## 22Zone

Может есть у кого Крипто Про 4.0 северный? kazus78@rambler.ru

----------


## mycop5

тут только просить нужно ключик? просто в тему выложить и скрыть ведь можно. Прошу ключик для 4.0 (тот что в теме не подходит) можно в личку.

----------


## Shooter_kaz

Добрый день! Нужен ключ для работы на Windows 10 x64. 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком для 3.9 R2 3.9.8481 или 4.0 (для работы на Windows 10) на admin@kzn-city.ru или личка.
Заранее огромное СПАСИБО!

----------


## smtro

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком крипто про 4.0.9797 на почту smtro@mail.ru Заранее спасибо =)

----------


## vavilenko

Очень нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 4.0.9708  плз на почту 9037650200@mail.ru  спасибо огромное!!

----------


## serakira

Добрый день! Прошу выслать серийный номер КриптоПро 3.9.8481 на почту serakira@mail.ru или же в личку:3 заранее спасибо!

----------


## lVlOzART

приветствую! Нужен ключ для работы на Вин 10x64. Версия Крипто Про 4.0.9797 версия ядра 4.0.9009 КС1. jannet.kr@yandex.ru заранее спасибо!

----------


## vlad2277

Здравствуйте! Если есть ключик поделитесь пож  !!    4.09.9708       ядро 4.0.9006 KC1 westgroup-tools@mail.ru

----------


## v-style

Здравствуйте! У кого есть ключ на 3.9.8227 отправьте пожалуйста на почту: v-style05@mail.ru Спасибо заранее!

----------


## vxd555

Здравствуйте! У кого есть ключ на 3.9.8423 (выложенный выше для версии 8227 не подходит) отправьте пожалуйста на почту: vxd555@yandex.ru Спасибо заранее!

----------


## 13am13

Всем привет! Дайте пожалуйста ключ на 3.9 на почту: 13sam13@list.ru Спасибо заранее!

----------


## fmt

Прошу помочь с ключиком от CSP 3.6.7777. на почтe F_M_T@mail.ru

----------


## Антон Чехов

Пожалуйста поделитесь ключиком для версии 4.0.9708
tofu123@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Atlantida666

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста поделитесь ключом для версии 4.0.9708. nadia24011990@mail.ru Спасибо.

----------


## fron87

Помогите с ключиком версии 4.0.9708 на почту 74jadj@mail.ru, спасибо заранее.

----------


## kanilo_r

Помогите с ключиком версии 4.0.9708 на почту info@ital-irk.ru , спасибо заранее.

----------


## MrMajoris

> Ключ у меня работает с последней версией 3939H-50000-01U8Y-8KBKH-EFYUC


Кличик бессрочный и реально подходит к версии 3.9.8227! Спасибо!

----------

lamorez (25.10.2016), sevavr (20.01.2017), Владивосток (15.11.2016)

----------


## pavelxeon

Добрый день!
Поделитесь КриптоПро 4.0.9758 ключем, пожалуйста Windows10 x64 на pavelxeon@mail.ru
За ране спасибо.

----------


## MrMajoris

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь КриптоПро 4.0.9758 ключем, пожалуйста Windows10 x64 на pavelxeon@mail.ru
> За ране спасибо.


Отправил, проверьте и отпишитесь

----------


## fron87

> Отправил, проверьте и отпишитесь


Поделитесь пожалуйста на 74jadj@mail.ru

----------


## ququin

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, на ququin@yandex.ru очень нужно. Спасибо

----------


## jonnyg

Тоже нужен для 3.9... на 9128256625собакаmail.ru спасибо

----------


## MrMajoris

> Поделитесь пожалуйста на 74jadj@mail.ru


Отправил, pavelxeon подтвердил работу ключа

----------

fron87 (26.10.2016)

----------


## koshmar5600

Поделитесь ключиком для КриптоПро 3.9 danil90.orsk@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lexin84

*MrMajoris*, поделись ключиком пожалуйста на криптопро 4 avs_bg@mail.ru

----------


## don384

И мне 290044@mail.ru

----------


## dark_joker1986

Есть у кого ключ от КриптоПро 4? скиньте darkjoker1986@gmail.com

----------


## nvauser

Добрый день!
Поделитесь  ключем на КриптоПро 4, пожалуйста - testanonimus@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## eeciv

Добрый день!
Тоже нужен ключ на КриптоПро 4, пожалуйста - eschybr@gmail.com
Спасибо.

----------


## Mihail Sh

Добрый день!
Тоже нужен ключ на КриптоПро 4.0.9708, пожалуйста - magg@ro.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## uniona

Нужен ключ  КриптоПро CSP 3.9. Скиньте пожалуйста viterik_uni@mail.ru

----------


## сергейыв

Добрый день поделитесь ключом Крпипто про CSP 4/09708 заранее благодарен 56-ssv@mail.ru

----------


## Irufushi

Поделитесь ключиком для 4.0 и 3.9 :cool:

----------


## Irufushi

> Поделитесь ключиком для 4.0 и 3.9 :cool:


irufu5h1.rs@gmail.com

----------


## zveroboy82

Добрый день!
Тоже нужен ключ на КриптоПро 4.0.9708, пожалуйста - zveroboy82@gmail.com

----------


## Z@VS

Приветствую! Нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 3.9. Заранее спасибо!   z_vs@smtp.ru

----------


## vomad

Добрый день!
Безумно нужен ключ на КриптоПро 4, пожалуйста - mexxtron@gmail.com
Спасибо заранее!!

----------


## emgriby

Добрый день!
Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на крипто про 3.9  emgriby@gmail.com
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Galas

Нужен ключ на КриптоПро 4.0.9758. Буду признателен -  milvamu@gmail.com

----------


## GerionSiB

Нужен ключ на КриптоПро 4.0 Буду признателен  777_Valentin@mail.ru

----------


## leader66

Нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 3.9. Скиньте пожалуйста pavlov.mm@mail.ru

----------


## Diessssel

И мне пожалуйста для 4 версии! rusd(собака)mail.ru

----------


## 978048

Добрый день! Дайте пожалуйста ключ на 4 версию (зря перешел на вин10) 978048гавmail.ru

----------


## tomstas

Добрый день!
Очень нужен ключ на КриптоПро 4.0 
tomstas dog mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nvauser

Добрый день!
Нужен ключ для КриптоПро 4.0
nvzuserdoggmail.com
Спасибо

----------


## Goal80

Добрый день!
Поделитесь плз ключом 4.0 для сервера!
rio_b@mail.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## sp3cok

привет ребя
скиньте ключик для 3.9 плиз!
parafin3@gmail.com

----------


## volva

Добрый день!
Поделитесь плз ключом 3.9 csp
volva2012@bk.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## corte

Всем привет. нужен ключ на 4.0.9708 sw_ufa@mail.ru

Спасибо.

----------


## Trender

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, бессрочным ключиком на криптоПРО 3.9
trender@fromru.com
спасибо.

----------


## maxic39

Всем день добрый. нужен ключ на 4.0.9708
maxic39@ya.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## Mixail2291

здравствуйте. не кинет никто ключ на крипто про 4.0 И
спасибо!
naboyf1@mail.ru или в личку

----------


## byalexx

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на криптоПРО 3.9
sinitsyn_@mail.ru
Спасибо !

----------


## ВитаминЕ

Приветствую!
Был бы тоже очень рад ключику nitroc4 для 3.9 на nitroc4@gmail.com
Спасибо.

----------


## shpil

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, серийником на криптоПРО 3.9 на 344034233@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Zubivn

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, серийником на криптоПРО 3.9.83.53 на zubivn@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо

----------


## smart161616

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на криптоПРО 4.0
smart161616@mail.ru
Спасибо !

----------


## RunOnSun

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, серийником на криптоПРО 3.9.8353 на Danila_master_83@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Albert999

Ребятушки, уважаемые форумчане, выручайте с ключиком на КРИПТО ПРО CSP 4.0.9842, а то уволят к чертовой матери! на 94125185@mail.ru

----------


## Albert999

Ребятушки, уважаемые форумчане, выручайте с ключиком на КРИПТО ПРО CSP 4.0.9842, а то уволят к чертовой матери! на 9425185@mail.ru

----------


## ТатьянаС1983

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом крипто про 3.9 версия 3.9.8227 pvm_samaraoffice@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## picpoc

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь плз ключом 4.0 для сервера!
> rio_b@mail.ru
> Заранее огромное спасибо


Добрый день.
Подскажите пожалуйста, Вам ключик не подкинули на 4.0 для сервера?

----------


## picpoc

Добрый день, Форумчане.
Помогите пожалуйста ключиком КРИПТО ПРО CSP 4.0 для сервера на sofik86@mail.ru

Заранее огромная благодарность.

----------


## Albert999

Народ, забирайте)

Крипто-Про 4.0. Серверная.
4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86

----------

9VAL (01.12.2016), Alen79 (13.01.2017), andsidor (25.01.2017), Avrely (01.12.2016), Blackout (07.03.2017), Goal80 (24.11.2016), ieee13943 (12.01.2017), igor78 (27.07.2018), lomshakov (24.01.2018), Pachuka (27.02.2019), picpoc (24.01.2017), segor (09.01.2017), ustepan (01.12.2016), vvvv495 (16.04.2017)

----------


## Goal80

Ну и вдогонку для счастья клиентская 4.0 бессрочная
40409-K0000-013U5-WR4WQ-7Q0ET

----------

2demoS (24.11.2016), 9VAL (01.12.2016), A.Krukovskij (14.03.2017), Albert999 (28.11.2016), Alen79 (13.01.2017), andsidor (25.01.2017), Avrely (01.12.2016), igor78 (27.07.2018), kondorq7 (26.04.2017), Legus (26.11.2016), narkotorgovec (09.12.2016), ustepan (01.12.2016), yakye (04.03.2017)

----------


## Vlad1235

Помогите плиз, нужен ключ криптопро 3.9    Vlad1235@mail.ru

----------


## Ares2

народ, нужен ключик на 3.9, заранее благодарен)) вам плюсик в карму)scream666_666@mail.ru

----------


## sasko

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключиком Крипто Про csp 3.9.8002 КС1 на почту stulikov_aleksandr@mail.ru

----------


## Серега2016

Всем привет, если есть ключ на версию 3.9 скинтне в личку max_serg1988@mail.ru

----------


## Наталья31

Здраствуйте! Мне ключ к криптопро 3.9 нужен. navanatali@yandex.ru

----------


## scourse

Всем привет, если есть ключ на версию 3.9 скиньте на scourse@yandex.ru

----------


## geka201001

Всем привет, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком к CSP 3.9.8353 mbucentr2015@mail.ru

----------


## geka201001

вам сбросили ключикИ, тоже ищу на такую версию

----------


## OLEG_B

> вам сбросили ключикИ, тоже ищу на такую версию


Попробуйте 39392-C0000-012DL-6K90D-8NUH1 или 3939X-A0000-017KZ-DMUKV-YLBZ6

----------

9VAL (02.12.2016), Alen79 (11.04.2018), andry194 (20.07.2017), Druncard (25.03.2020), foxsandy (09.04.2018), geka201001 (05.12.2016), IEEE1394 (13.03.2017), ivanzspam (23.04.2018), pashagr (18.09.2019), Sergrinn (10.07.2017), ustepan (02.12.2016)

----------


## Наталья31

Мне никто не скидывал, но где-то на этом же сайте нашла вот такой ключ 3939Y-W0000-0123F-TTCWZ-QNU9U. У меня все заработало.

----------

geka201001 (05.12.2016)

----------


## geka201001

второй подошел, огромное спасибо!!!!!

----------


## OLEG_B

# For Office Signature 2.0

0520W-E000C-QVAC2-QVZFZ-Z1LKU
0520E-70007-40AC2-40PDG-F45DV
0520X-B000G-44AC2-44HD6-NLB73

# For Office Signature 1.0

0510P-P000V-A9AC2-A9ZHC-MLLUB
0510K-X000H-T4AC2-T4ER3-62KE9
05102-T000D-D7AC2-D7Z0W-WYXLE

# For OCSP Client 2.0

0A20C-E0008-6NAC2-6N914-LM53B
0A201-B000F-0QAC2-0Q068-VMH47
0A20P-W000Y-HFAC2-HFDLB-E06B7

# For OCSP Client 1.0

0A10M-V000X-7FAC2-7F3TC-RR3C6
0A10R-G000T-33AC2-33N22-8AG1V
0A10C-Y000V-NQAC2-NQR1N-4RZ9R

# For OCSP Server

0C107-U000N-WZAC2-WZYX4-ZN8VP
0C10M-M000H-1WAC2-1WPVZ-HY5DV
0C10C-7000X-KXAC2-KXDYT-H6KV9

# For OCSP SDK

0D10G-L000N-6VAC2-6VQNC-N9739
0D108-K000K-MQAC2-MQHUN-4WHZ0
0D10E-D0006-H0AC2-H0YLQ-Q5QFC

# For IPsec

1P10T-T0009-EDAC2-EDYUT-3DKTK
1P10Z-R000E-LYAC2-LYR07-H1R82
1P10N-7000E-PCAC2-PCCKB-CCABX

# For CSP 3.6

36360-0000N-2KAC2-2PGQ7-1DQWX
36360-0000F-AKAC2-APYTD-GA7PH
36360-0000P-WKAC2-WGMRR-9W611

# For CSP 0A? 3.6

36360-A000U-6KAC2-6TZMU-TZZMR
36360-A000U-UKAC2-UWNZY-87V2T
36360-A0008-KKAC2-K51W8-B0XTX

# For Gemalto CSP 3.6

36360-T000K-NKAC2-N7Y6R-F2ZBV
36360-T000Q-VKAC2-VG6GQ-E3KA6
36360-T0005-2KAC2-266NR-2WCTB

# For UEC CSP 3.6

36360-U000X-LKAC2-LHKQD-PQ0X7
36360-U000X-ZKAC2-Z5CAX-H568H
36360-U000Z-NKAC2-N5263-9M2M9

# For Magistra CSP 3.6

36360-M000H-WKAC2-WT5MH-4FB79
36360-M000K-QKAC2-QEKME-9AG0Y
36360-M0002-FKAC2-FEZDR-29L07

# For ruToken CSP 3.6

36360-R0003-8KAC2-87VWC-RFLMG
36360-R000M-MKAC2-M0E80-PQ56U
36360-R0009-CKAC2-C2GM5-V1R4M

# For eToken CSP 3.6

36360-E000Z-3KAC2-3K9D8-6C0P5
36360-E000N-3KAC2-3X62G-506G6
36360-E0006-BKAC2-BVXNN-B812W

# For CSP 3.9

39395-T000P-TKAC2-TUZ4W-5WNXP
3939Q-W000A-HKAC2-HCKRN-V9GVC
3939P-K0005-8KAC2-8WE6V-CEPDD

# For CSP 4.0

4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN
40403-D000Z-8KAC2-8QV3G-53VX4
4040U-M000Q-UKAC2-U6X29-W8T4G

# For CSP 3.9

4039Q-Z000X-RKAC2-RL7TU-YYAMW
4039M-F000Q-GKAC2-G8F37-NPPQR
40395-40005-7KAC2-7M11F-F2FXQ

# For SSF

AF106-10007-FKAC2-FKQ1C-P8HTV
AF10H-4000H-KUAC2-KUA0Z-KNNVU
AF10H-Z000Y-W2AC2-W2ZTZ-NANBV

# For CSP 3.0
CD304-4000G-T7AC2-T781U-MB1TC
CD308-4000X-KPAC2-KP5F1-UZ8C7
CD309-70001-KUAC2-KU42Z-YDRZ7

# For DSS
D5105-C000L-0EAC2-0ETAB-9VFZG
D5104-R000E-UWAC2-UWV3T-XHEYY
D510B-H000V-8AAC2-8A4UN-4N98E

# For EFS 2.0


EF201-H000E-32AC2-321RV-5WH9Q
EF20V-10007-7UAC2-7UQNE-ZFN2Q
EF20D-E000U-WNAC2-WNH12-XYUHW

# For EFS 1.0
EF10U-90008-KGAC2-KGW59-07MCV
EF10M-M000Y-PXAC2-PXPC7-ANZQ7
EF10A-60004-C6AC2-C6V1M-08MLQ

# For EX?
EX100-G000Y-0EAC2-0E98R-LZR7R
EX108-C000U-43AC2-43UPV-8HPCG
EX105-Z0001-FPAC2-FPP0K-RA33U

# For .NET (serv)

HH10T-C0004-FUAC2-FUYVU-6EUN0
HH108-K000D-YUAC2-YU827-VUC4E
HH10L-N000M-ELAC2-EL9NQ-P4FTK

# For Sig.Check.Service


NY10N-K000C-M1AC2-M1VLE-TFMWG
NY103-C0001-V8AC2-V8H4D-KF12H
NY10F-20003-3VAC2-3VYBT-C19GQ

# For Tool.CryptCP

P0107-M0008-UAAC2-UAXR5-3LZCH
P010N-A0007-Y6AC2-Y6Y81-9MX2Y
P010Y-P000Z-1UAC2-1U6KZ-QNT6X

# For PDF 1.6

PD16L-B000X-EAAC2-EAERQ-RGP1M
PD161-D0009-AXAC2-AXFG8-4THF0
PD16W-A000E-9TAC2-9T2A0-ZTBVC

# For PDF 1.4

PD14T-N0004-C1AC2-C1LUN-HH1EP
PD14T-N000D-2AAC2-2A1L4-QZR1X
PD14N-K0008-GWAC2-GWABB-6502M

# For Revocation.Prov 2.0

RP20T-Q0001-A5AC2-A5FKL-LYA2E
RP204-3000R-N9AC2-N9CN0-Q3XTW
RP201-0000B-C9AC2-C9EEL-L5X6N

# For Revocation.Prov 1.0

RP10G-E0005-Q2AC2-Q209P-8MGT2
RP10C-T000X-X5AC2-X5DF5-UQHQ1
RP10Q-90003-2TAC2-2TD7C-78FXP

# For TSP Client 2.0

TA20V-L0004-1CAC2-1CZ8F-YNT7Z
TA200-W0007-PHAC2-PHNM4-GEV4W
TA20G-7000Z-9NAC2-9NCFL-ZUAKT

# For TSP Client 1.0

TA10A-4000E-TQAC2-TQM4U-HM9UE
TA10T-K0001-ECAC2-ECDLH-H653P
TA10K-N000F-5VAC2-5V7LK-BRQ03

# For TSP SDK 1.0

TD10W-00009-N3AC2-N3XYX-E1UBN
TD10B-0000B-0UAC2-0UZN4-1KA2D
TD105-Y0009-7HAC2-7HGH1-8MWM0

# For TSP Server 2.0
TS20X-L000H-T4AC2-T4NU4-R3V6B
TS20B-B000G-8KAC2-8KCDE-LHQ6R
TS20G-1000L-Q6AC2-Q6HX8-2YPYG

# For WS
WS10N-R0006-84AC2-84RUE-0CD39
WS10Y-Y000A-1NAC2-1N3EU-X8LAV
WS10R-Y0003-KUAC2-KUUZN-FDCQV

----------

62chma (26.12.2016), 9VAL (01.08.2020), abstractor (29.12.2016), AdmAl (21.04.2017), AdmDert (24.03.2017), Aleksey912 (26.03.2017), AleksTurbo (26.07.2017), Alen79 (13.01.2017), alex-lexx (28.12.2016), alexkrv (20.01.2017), AlexRoman (23.12.2016), andry194 (20.07.2017), andsidor (25.01.2017), arr (09.02.2017), arv0ld (05.11.2017), as091isk (12.01.2019), axsy (18.01.2017), BAMSSS (14.12.2017), bar__s (29.03.2018), BAU221 (20.06.2017), Billi812 (17.03.2017), brusok (07.12.2016), burnway (11.01.2017), CepeLLlka (07.12.2016), cerberff (17.01.2017), Ceрёга (15.04.2019), Custler (22.04.2020), Dan2008 (17.03.2017), DanilDDD (24.08.2018), data11 (16.02.2017), denislobanov (27.02.2018), Dimas36 (11.12.2018), Dimon4ikoff (26.12.2016), dnalov (18.04.2018), Dr0nIx (14.12.2016), DvaBk (25.08.2017), foxsandy (09.04.2018), FrecenLenka (04.12.2017), gulpit (07.12.2016), helper2020 (28.04.2017), IEEE1394 (13.03.2017), ilgam69 (10.07.2017), isvclever (13.11.2017), it2_smg (16.01.2019), karacool (16.07.2017), KarlosVE (01.11.2018), Khering (27.04.2018), kiykomi (24.01.2018), LevArz (10.03.2017), LexeyS (16.01.2017), LukinAYu (22.03.2017), lyoshap (26.02.2018), M.M.A (17.11.2019), M@D_P (26.07.2019), Makc1979 (21.03.2018), Marineska (21.12.2017), masterovich (28.12.2016), maxkor1973 (31.03.2017), mluxor (23.01.2017), motorroler (17.04.2017), nastrip (27.04.2017), nexty (25.01.2017), nikols88 (15.08.2019), nomorebugs (25.07.2017), Olesj (24.05.2019), P1ratRuleZZZ (09.03.2017), Pachuka (27.02.2019), picpoc (24.01.2017), pivmobile (06.12.2016), porhaleks (07.03.2018), privetalex (06.03.2018), prokaznik (01.03.2018), pumko (18.06.2019), Pushok (07.05.2018), Rakel (18.01.2019), Rinat-1976 (05.10.2018), sabor (27.09.2018), sergejkov (07.06.2018), Shimanaki (28.03.2018), sibivlad (20.09.2018), slywin (17.01.2017), smile_ok (23.10.2018), Smitik (24.10.2018), stoik (09.11.2018), temik1 (23.03.2018), The_EviL (29.06.2017), topsla (04.02.2019), val81 (19.11.2017), vatid (05.06.2018), vital-vital (10.04.2018), vovka_tm (20.03.2017), whirlpool (16.12.2016), wismar (12.12.2016), xelaform (14.03.2017), АльбертИж (28.05.2017), Андрей_И (31.07.2017), Елена WWW (14.07.2017), Никита А (20.01.2017), Стасевич (23.08.2017)

----------


## citov

очень нужен ключ Крипто про 3.9 или 4 заранее спасибо. почта citov67@mail.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

> очень нужен ключ Крипто про 3.9 или 4 заранее спасибо. почта citov67@mail.ru


А выше сообщением чем не устраивают?

----------


## sergey77726

Скиньте ключи в почту sergey77726@mail.ru заранее премногоблагодарен!

----------


## akarpoff

Скиньте ключи в почту povtas99@rambler.ru  благодарю!

----------


## OLEG_B

Вам что совсем лень на страницу назад нажать и выбрать себе то что надо

----------


## asyses

Всем привет! Готов обменятся ключиком на 4 Крипто Про. Ключ бессрочный. Мне нужен ключик на Крипто Про ФКН 3.9.

----------


## Fubus

Если не сложно скиньте "4 Крипто Про" на kibersergey@mail.ru - очень нужен.

----------


## name997

Добрый день! а тут ключами еще делятсяИ? если да то пожалуйста поделитесь на myboxn@mail.ru

----------


## Sergey123456

Скинь пожалуйста серийный ключ на КриптоПро версии 3,9 (операционная система виндовс 7). oxpana_ayavrik@bk.ru

----------


## eheg

Скинь пожалуйста серийный ключ на КриптоПро версии 3.9.8277 strfkr1@yandex.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

Вот скажите пожалуйста или прокомментируйте А что ключи что постами выше выкладывал не работают? Или отдельно каждому надо?

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post469021

----------

Alen79 (13.01.2017), andsidor (25.01.2017), eheg (28.12.2016), P1ratRuleZZZ (09.03.2017)

----------


## eheg

[QUOTE=OLEG_B;470288]Вот скажите пожалуйста или прокомментируйте А что ключи что постами выше выкладывал не работают? Или отдельно каждому надо?

Прошу прощения за невнимательность!

----------


## OLEG_B

Нормально Проехали С наступающим )))

----------


## vasilechec

Помогите с ключом КриптоПро CSP 3,9

----------


## OLEG_B

> Помогите с ключом КриптоПро CSP 3,9


К окулисту Там помогут

----------


## lexin84

Будьте любезны может у кого то найдется ключ на КриптоПро PDF 2.0

----------


## wman08

Люди, пришли пожалуйста серийный ключ на КриптоПро версии 3.9.8481 в личку или на почту wman08@rambler.ru

----------


## Marcello

Выкладываю лицензионный ключик на Крипто ПРО CSP 3.9

Крипто про.rar

----------

capitan1979 (21.06.2017), lastcontra (19.01.2017), mba (19.01.2017), nexty (25.01.2017)

----------


## ural8

Поделитесь плиз ключом на 3.9 или 4.0 . ural8@yandex.ru

----------


## picpoc

Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть пару страниц темы?
На 40 странице, уважаемый OLEG_B писал:




> # For Office Signature 2.0
> 
> 0520W-E000C-QVAC2-QVZFZ-Z1LKU
> 0520E-70007-40AC2-40PDG-F45DV
> 0520X-B000G-44AC2-44HD6-NLB73
> 
> # For Office Signature 1.0
> 
> 0510P-P000V-A9AC2-A9ZHC-MLLUB
> ...

----------

abambass (10.03.2017), AdmAl (21.04.2017), adre (16.03.2017), atol_zlat (06.04.2017), Ceрёга (15.04.2019), eugenelav (02.12.2017), fountainfoods (14.11.2017), frost_lucky (20.04.2017), gmuradg (21.02.2017), grishanovm (07.12.2017), iri684 (13.03.2018), KarlosVE (01.11.2018), kisalusa (29.05.2017), Kosstos (17.03.2017), LevArz (10.03.2017), max_rulezzz (27.10.2017), mrmag_97 (03.04.2020), Natalysha (21.07.2017), NickIr (07.12.2018), Olesj (23.05.2019), P1ratRuleZZZ (08.03.2017), raintellect (22.01.2020), student123 (08.02.2018), valerik_v_v (31.03.2017), АннаП (07.02.2018)

----------


## Dompteur

Поделитесь ключиком для 3.9. За ранее при много благодарен! sys-motadm@mail.ru

----------


## Marcello

Я же выкладывал ссылку недавно. Качайте на здоровье!

Крипто про.rar

----------

Nord178 (26.01.2017)

----------


## Булатик

Помогите! очень важно, нужен ключ для криптопро 3.9!

----------


## OLEG_B

> Помогите! очень важно, нужен ключ для криптопро 3.9!


Вот неужели так лень почитать пару страниц назад Или вера не позволяет

----------


## riskz

Нужен бессрочный ключ для КриптоПро CSP 3.9 или 4.0, поделитесь люди добрые на почту mikushinvi@mail.ru

----------


## Натааа

Люди, плиииис, киньте ключ крипто про 3.9, net_net.2010@mail.ru, плииииис

----------


## besdelnick

Помогите! очень нужен ключ для криптопро 3.9!
kentawr-s@yandex.ru

----------


## Marcello

Лицензионный ключ крипто про csp 3.9

Крипто про.rar

----------


## amz777

> Лицензионный ключ крипто про csp 3.9
> 
> Крипто про.rar


Фаил который ты выложил лежит на файлообменнике- доступ к которому доктор веб блокирует как рассадник вирусни, напомню что доктор веб это единственный антивирус сертефицированный фсб и фстэк

----------


## vavilonn

Выручите пожалуйста пришлите ключ лицензии к версии 4,0,9680
vavilonn@inbox.ru

Спасибо :)

----------


## vavilonn

Спасибо нашел выше :))))

----------


## OLEG_B

> Фаил который ты выложил лежит на файлообменнике- доступ к которому доктор веб блокирует как рассадник вирусни, напомню что доктор веб это единственный антивирус сертефицированный фсб и фстэк


:dance:

----------


## kachurbesik

Спасибо за ключик!

----------


## Marcello

Все нормально качают без проблем. А ТЫ можешь молиться на свой "Доктор Веб" и проходить мимо

----------


## Marcello

> Фаил который ты выложил лежит на файлообменнике- доступ к которому доктор веб блокирует как рассадник вирусни, напомню что доктор веб это единственный антивирус сертефицированный фсб и фстэк


Все нормально качают без проблем. А ТЫ можешь молиться на свой "Доктор Веб" и проходить мимо

----------


## Marcello

> Все нормально качают без проблем. А ТЫ можешь молиться на свой "Доктор Веб" и проходить мимо


Крипто про.rar

----------

LevArz (10.03.2017)

----------


## OldFornit

Добрый день. поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на 3.9 . Мыло мой_ник_тут@gmail.com

----------


## Kavkaz

Ребят подскажите пожалуйста. Купил квалифицированную электронную подпись для физ. лиц для работы на торгах, госуслугах, налоговой. Вопрос: могу ли я без плохих последствий ( имеется ввиду со стороны торговых площадок и самого КриптоПро) использовать не лицензионную КриптоПро, если работа будет вестись только из дома и как физ. лицо? Читал в данной ветке что КриптоПро отсылает в определенные органы данные пользователей которые используют не лицензию. Правда ли это? И как вообще лучше поступить в данной ситуации? Спасибо...

----------


## ЕленаНик

Нужен ключ на крипто про 3,9 плиз))) fibi-1706@yandex.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

> Ребят подскажите пожалуйста. Купил квалифицированную электронную подпись для физ. лиц для работы на торгах, госуслугах, налоговой. Вопрос: могу ли я без плохих последствий ( имеется ввиду со стороны торговых площадок и самого КриптоПро) использовать не лицензионную КриптоПро, если работа будет вестись только из дома и как физ. лицо? Читал в данной ветке что КриптоПро отсылает в определенные органы данные пользователей которые используют не лицензию. Правда ли это? И как вообще лучше поступить в данной ситуации? Спасибо...


Если сильно ссыкатно то сбрасывай триал

----------


## gortrex

Сбросить триал можно легко, для 4-й версии это удалить ключ реестра "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C8B655  BB-28A0-4BB6-BDE1-D0826457B2DF}\InprocServer32" и через "программы и компоненты" выбрать "крипто про" -> восстановить, ключить прописывается заново.
Для 64 битной системы путь немного другой "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\wow6432node\C  LSID\{C8B655BB-28A0-4BB6-BDE1-D0826457B2DF}\InprocServer32"

----------


## OLEG_B

Можно сбрасывать триал создав файл Проще потом пригодится
Сделай в блокноте новый файл впиши туда код  

REGEDIT4 
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E1C6F5FD-77A1-4F3C-B53E-F2479EFC0FC8}] 
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{E1C6F5FD-77A1-4F3C-B53E-F2479EFC0FC8}]

Сохрани с расширением reg
Импортируй этот файл реестра (произойдет удаление ключей) 
Запускаем установку КриптоПРО CSP на предложение Переустановить - соглашаемся
Это для версии 3.9
Для 4ой соответственно такой код


REGEDIT4 
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C8B655BB-28A0-4BB6-BDE1-D0826457B2DF}] 
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{C8B655BB-28A0-4BB6-BDE1-D0826457B2DF}]

Сохрани с расширением reg
Импортируем этот файл реестра (произойдет удаление ключей) 
Запускаем установку КриптоПРО CSP и в процессе выбираем - Исправить 

P.S. Если надо для других версий пишите

----------

Dimas36 (01.03.2019), DvaBk (25.08.2017), Emilya (27.03.2017), M@D_P (26.07.2019), rus62 (06.03.2017), ЕленаНик (02.03.2017)

----------


## kotgarf

Ребят - очень нужен ключик на версию 3.9. kotgarf@mail.ru

----------

kap29_11_90 (01.02.2019)

----------


## botan517

Очень нужен ключ для КриптоПро 3,9. Скиньте пжлст в личку. Заранее благодарен))

----------


## d_ishin

Нужна лицензия для КриптоПро 4.0 (обычная, не серверная). Скиньте пожалуйста в личку. Заранее благодарен !

----------


## adre

> Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть пару страниц темы?
> На 40 странице, уважаемый OLEG_B писал:


ну вот. нормальный человек

----------


## LukinAYu

Очень нужен ключик к 3.9! Блин прям ну очень! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## picpoc

На 40 странице

----------


## myn

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключиком от CSP 3.9.8227 на почту myn-23@mail.ru

очень срочно нужно

----------


## JinNick

Добрый день! Если можно поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на крипту 4.0 jinnick@mail.ru сегодня крайний срок разместиться на торгах, а крипто не пускает

----------


## алексалекс

> # For Office Signature 2.0
> 
> 0520W-E000C-QVAC2-QVZFZ-Z1LKU
> 0520E-70007-40AC2-40PDG-F45DV
> 0520X-B000G-44AC2-44HD6-NLB73
> 
> # For Office Signature 1.0
> 
> 0510P-P000V-A9AC2-A9ZHC-MLLUB
> ...


Добрый день, вопрос от чайника - если я скачаю  программу  CSP 3.6 и при "установить лицензию" - вставлю указанный выше ключ - эта программа у меня на ПК станет лицензионной? или контрафакт?
И ещё зачем по три ключа ? их надо устанавливать все или на выбор один какой-нибудь? 
Спасибо большое, кто посчитает, не ниже своего достоинства, ответить мне!

----------


## алексалекс

Проблема- уронила ноут, сдох жесткий диск, пришлось покупать новый, а W7  -  не хочу покупать, может кто помочь мне? что можно сделать? где можно взять?

----------


## EASH

Скиньте ключ на 4.0. плиз. zuf2002@mail.ru Спасибо!!!

----------


## АннаЕгор

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на версию 3.9 истекает срок лицензии. Мой адрес annakirill@ro.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## cricket.garant

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на версию 3.9 истекает срок лицензии. Мой адрес cricket.garant@gmail.com. Спасибо!

----------


## Antonapollo

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на версию 3.9 истекает срок лицензии. Мой адрес antonapollo@me.com. Спасибо

----------


## алексалекс

Помогите, пришлите ключ на КриптоПро PDF 2.0!!!

----------


## dima-421

Выручайте!!! пришлите ключ пожалуйста cos 3.9!!! мой ящик 26-10-96m@mail.ru

----------


## Jolly88

Всем доброго дня! Как сбросить триал на 3.6? И как сбросить триал на КриптоПро TSP/OCSP Client 2?
Такой вопрос, ставлю ключик с 40й страницы на 3.6, все подходит, но далее устанавливаю КриптоПро ЭЦП Browser plug-in и при заходе в сертификаты выскакивает "ММС не удается инициализировать оснастку". Соответственно ключом в ЛК налоговой зайти не могу. До установки плагина все работает, но опять же без плагина не могу зайти в ЛК налоговой. Благодарю.

----------


## Jolly88

> Всем доброго дня! Как сбросить триал на 3.6? И как сбросить триал на КриптоПро TSP/OCSP Client 2?
> Такой вопрос, ставлю ключик с 40й страницы на 3.6, все подходит, но далее устанавливаю КриптоПро ЭЦП Browser plug-in и при заходе в сертификаты выскакивает "ММС не удается инициализировать оснастку". Соответственно ключом в ЛК налоговой зайти не могу. До установки плагина все работает, но опять же без плагина не могу зайти в ЛК налоговой. Благодарю.


По второй части сделал так: почистил софтиной КриптоПро, потом поставил плагин, далее поставил 3.9 и сбросил ее в триал. На TSP/OCSP Client 2 взял ключ с 40й стр. Вроде заработал без проблем.

----------


## virgus

Помогите пожалуйста с ключом на 3.9 скиньте на ящик   virgus@list.ru

----------


## Iskander1976

Ловите, у меня подешел
36360-0000N-2KAC2-2PGQ7-1DQWX
36360-0000F-AKAC2-APYTD-GA7PH
36360-0000P-WKAC2-WGMRR-9W611

----------

andry194 (20.07.2017), granit60 (14.07.2017), havas (11.07.2017), shurick85 (30.06.2017)

----------


## Николай Влад

Спасибо огромное, работает!!!

----------


## OLEG_B

Ловите ещё : Делаем из триал ключа боевой Распаковать Открыть файл CDed в любом браузере Инструкция перед глазами
https://dfiles.ru/files/qolk9nz63

----------


## xloader11

нужен ключ на КриптоПро JCP 2.0.39014. поделитесь на zabitxx@gmail.com

----------


## ALex_Ven

Добрый вечер. Нужен ключ на крипто про 3,9 пожалуйста. Alex_ven@mail.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый вечер. Нужен ключ на крипто про 3,9 пожалуйста. Alex_ven@mail.ru


Смотри 40 страницу

----------

ALex_Ven (13.07.2017)

----------


## ALex_Ven

Спасибо, все подошло... И 3.9 и 4.0 заработало :-)

----------


## Стасевич

Добрый вечер!
Нужен ключ для версии 3.9.8495 с серийником 39390Z

----------


## PetroGalich

> Помогите, пришлите ключ на КриптоПро PDF 2.0!!!


*ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ!!!*
Люди добрые, *очень нужно ключик на* *КриптоПро PDF 2.0* !!! 8)

----------


## LEON58

КриптоПро CSP 3.9.8445 поделитесь пожаааалуйста ключом

----------


## OLEG_B

> КриптоПро CSP 3.9.8445 поделитесь пожаааалуйста ключом


Бля Да простят меня модераторы Когда ж вы научитесь смотреть хотя бы посты выше не говоря уже что б малость страницы полистать  -   40   страница

----------


## OLEG_B

> *ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ!!!*
> Люди добрые, *очень нужно ключик на* *КриптоПро PDF 2.0* !!! 8)


Берёте Reg Organizer Устанавливаете ДО установки PDF2 (т.е. на чистую систему ) Делаете снимок реестра Устанавливаете PDF2 Делаете снимок реестра Сравниваете 2 копии Ищете различия ЗАПОМИНАЕТЕ Кончается триал Стандартно удаляете PDF и удаляете запомненные значения реестра Устанавливаем повторно триал

----------


## OLEG_B

> Бля Да простят меня модераторы Когда ж вы научитесь смотреть хотя бы посты выше не говоря уже что б малость страницы полистать  -   40   страница


 Либо ещё малость выше -KeyGen А ещё выше есть что?
ДА - они КЛЮЧИ !!!!

----------


## пукиш

спасибо работает

----------


## Владисол

Подскажите пожалуйста начинающему-собираюсь регистрировать ККМ, нужно оформлять ЭЦП, сертификат ключа, eToken и т.д., ценники нехилые. Посоветуйте как минимизировать затраты, возможно какие то программы не обязательно покупать а можно скачать например на этом форуме. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## SergSC

Добрый день!



> Либо ещё малость выше -KeyGen


Не нашел, поделитесь. Спасибо!
криптопро pdf 2.0 кейген или ключ

----------


## flashel

добрый день обновили винду на 8.1 поимел проблем с крипто про 3.6 не встает, ключ на 3.9 от 3.6 не подходит.
 может кто серийником помочь cryptopro csp 3.9  
region2027@bk.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

> добрый день обновили винду на 8.1 поимел проблем с крипто про 3.6 не встает, ключ на 3.9 от 3.6 не подходит.
>  может кто серийником помочь cryptopro csp 3.9  
> region2027@bk.ru


Ставь уже 5ую 4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN    
http://dropmefiles.com/WoLcf

Либо топай сюда раз читать то что сверху пишут не умеешь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post469021

----------

defeps (24.01.2019), flashel (30.11.2017), olagree (28.03.2018), realtip1 (09.07.2018), Stuwee (10.01.2019), Volmond (30.04.2018)

----------


## flashel

извиняюсь в запарке, халтурно подошел.
благодарю

----------


## angel22

нужен ключ для крипто про 3.9 или 4.0 скиньте плиз r_remo@mail.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

> нужен ключ для крипто про 3.9 или 4.0 скиньте плиз r_remo@mail.ru


Смотри 40 страницу

----------


## vgy

Нигде не могу найти ключ для криптопро winlogon.
Не поможете?

----------


## bossalex

Скиньте ключик для криптопро для win 10 64bit это наверное криптопро4? bossalex@ya.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

> Скиньте ключик для криптопро для win 10 64bit это наверное криптопро4? bossalex@ya.ru


КриптоПро CSP 4.0
4040W-00000-01VEN-MB7VT-49ML3 - Бессрочная (BAN => v4.0.9660)
4040V-Y3010-01C17-Q5YBH-PFB4G - Годовая
4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86 - Бессрочная

# For CSP 4.0
# Product key: {407E5BA7-6406-40BF-A4DC-3654B8F584C1}
# Trial key:   {C8B655BB-28A0-4BB6-BDE1-D0826457B2DF}
# Reset data:  0000000B1UBQ1BW9NE5RLVVZ9H2XHK2P5C82FFNZ727FZW8E2K  TMA0P1HTGCNNGB0
4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN
40403-D000Z-8KAC2-8QV3G-53VX4
4040U-M000Q-UKAC2-U6X29-W8T4G

----------

414й (14.06.2018), Bas_perm (01.08.2018), fster (05.04.2019), novour.com (02.08.2018), ShamanKING (26.10.2018), Shuravi74 (05.09.2018), tankpatrol67 (11.09.2018), WendyH (27.04.2018)

----------


## Пупкин Вася

Добрый день! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста серийником для КриптоПро 3.9.
psysop@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Dimbor75

Добрый день! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста, ключиком  для КриптоПро 3.9.
3690777@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## 414й

Спасибо! Последний подошел

----------


## OLEG_B

Неужели вам вера не позволяет полистать страницы форума 
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post468817
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post469021

----------

Alen79 (11.03.2019), denwer7 (01.04.2019)

----------


## smit_03

кому нужен ключ на криптопро 3.6, 3.9, 4.0 или прочие пишите на fashion-06@mail.ru помогу

----------


## realtip1

нет ли случайно для крипто про csp 5.0

----------


## OLEG_B

> нет ли случайно для крипто про csp 5.0


А страницу назад если листануть и почитать?
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post491625

----------


## sarana85

Добрый день!
Может кто нибудь поделиться КриптоПро EFS ?
Те ключи что лежат на 40 странице не действительны. На сайте КриптоПро сейчас только одна версия для скачивания 1.0.1780

----------


## Андрей29101991

Скиньте пожалуйста ключ от КриптоПро CSP 3.9 на почту: a1707363@mail.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

> Скиньте пожалуйста ключ от КриптоПро CSP 3.9 на почту: a1707363@mail.ru


Вам что вера не позволяет несколько страниц назад почитать?
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post469021

----------


## OLEG_B

> Скиньте пожалуйста ключ от КриптоПро CSP 3.9 на почту: a1707363@mail.ru


Шары поднять не судьба и прочитать

----------


## lox2712

Помогите пожалуйста с ключом на 3.9 скиньте на ящик katja21@inbox.ru

----------


## Kristina1980

> Вам что вера не позволяет несколько страниц назад почитать?
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post469021


Вера позволяет, но ключи не подошли(( оказались не рабочими, брала ключи тут - https://******************

----------


## Kristina1980

> Вам что вера не позволяет несколько страниц назад почитать?
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post469021


Вера позволяет, но ключи не подошли(( оказались не рабочими, брала ключи тут - https://******************

----------


## МБДОУ

Ни один ключ не подошел на 3.9

----------


## 22Zone

Прошу помощи с Серверным ключом КриптоПро 4, если кто может помочь киньте в личку не для распространения.

----------


## Богиня БухУчет

> Прошу помощи с Серверным ключом КриптоПро 4, если кто может помочь киньте в личку не для распространения.


Всем доброго времени суток. Искала лицензию на данном форуме, для отправки бухгалтерской отчетности, так вот, ничего не подошло, не работает. Хочу выразить благодарность за помощь в предоставлении лицензии, Дмитрию Алтухову  https://******************  . Честно предоставил лицензию, помог в отправке отчетности, хороший человек, рекомендую его, обращайтесь.

----------


## termalix

> Всем доброго времени суток. Искала лицензию на данном форуме, для отправки бухгалтерской отчетности, так вот, ничего не подошло, не работает. Хочу выразить благодарность за помощь в предоставлении лицензии, Дмитрию Алтухову  https://******************  . Честно предоставил лицензию, помог в отправке отчетности, хороший человек, рекомендую его, обращайтесь.


Блин да что ты все темы позасрал под разными никами впариваешь рекламу 
Сей парень тоже так думает https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post523803

----------


## Шаман

> А страницу назад если листануть и почитать?
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post491625


Этот ключ не подходит для версии 5.0.11319

----------


## Guser8

добрый всем, триал закончился, прошу выслать ключ от КриптоПро CSP 4.0.99.63 , версия ядра 4.0.90.19 KC1
В ЛИЧНЫМ сообщением или на почту mi_cola@mail.ru

----------


## Guser8

> Напишите мне на почту, у меня есть ключи Dandreevskix@yandex.ru


Толик предлагает через него приобретение, так что ему можно не писать запросы про ключ

----------


## Guser8

Этот Дмитрий продает данные ключи, помощь должна безвозмездной, а не такой горе помощник, не удивлюсь, что это он сам такие отзывы пишет) 



> Блин да что ты все темы позасрал под разными никами впариваешь рекламу 
> Сей парень тоже так думает https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post523803

----------


## apr1l

Смешно читать как человек пиарит себя под вновь созданными учетками. Совет: создай их заранее, чтобы дата регистрации хотя бы была чуть раньше))
"выше по форуму его все хвалят, он реально помогает людям" - смех один, повеселило знатно. Хотя... может быть это первый бизнес у человека... )))

----------


## apr1l

Ха ха, великий Марат Усов он же Дмитрий Алтухов, он же ... решил что тема закрыта для обсуждения, видите ли ему надоело)

по теме помогу парой советов: если истекла 4.0, то можно: поставить 5.0, почистить реестр cspclean, поставить виртуалку, воспользоваться другим ПК (самый легкий способ). 
Считаю так: если вам нужно разовое действие то один из вышеуказанных способов подойдет, если вы пользуйтесь данной программой постоянно, то имеет смысл купить лицензию, т.к. трудо\временные затраты на поиск лицензии и решения проблем будут явно превышать профит от сэкономленных денег, благо стоимость продукта 700 рублей, приобретается в куче организаций, который есть на странице
Также для разовых действий типа: подписание файла, или шифрование декларации прекрасно подойдет программа Криптолайн от Такскома. Она легко гуглится и устанавливается.
Для настройки ПК прекрасно подходит бесплатный сервис Контура: i.kontur.ru (справа вверху выбирается тип установки) в автоматическом режиме устанавливает все необходимые компоненты для ЕСИА, госуслуг, торгов, фдресурса итд. + устанавливает корневые сертификаты Позволяет сэкономить кучу времени. Так же есть утилита от СБИС https://update.sbis.ru/webdisk/Tensor_UC_WEBDisk.exe у кого не получается сделать настройку через Internet Explorer

----------


## Kristina1980

> Добрый день! Могу предоставить серийные номера для активации бессрочной лицензии на программу КриптоАРМ стандарт плюс 5. Так же, если нужно, есть лицензии на КриптоПро 4.0. Серийные номера не из интернета, не с форумов, не пиратка. Пишите в лс, либо whatsapp 89220279220


ОПАСАЙТЕСЬ, деньги получил переводом на карту, не какого серийного номера с его стороны не было предоставлено

----------


## serjivan

> ОПАСАЙТЕСЬ, деньги получил переводом на карту, не какого серийного номера с его стороны не было предоставлено


Я вас не знаю, денег мне вы никаких не отправляли,т.к. мы и не общались никогда. А если это не так, то будьте добры, скриншот переписки в студию)

----------


## Kristina1980

> Я вас не знаю, денег мне вы никаких не отправляли,т.к. мы и не общались никогда. А если это не так, то будьте добры, скриншот переписки в студию)


Перестаньте врать человеку, я с вами лично общалась. Скриншоты переписки подгрузила, будут доступны после проверки администрацией данного сайта. Верните хотя бы деньги, не обманывайте больше людей

----------


## serjivan

> Перестаньте врать человеку, я с вами лично общалась. Скриншоты переписки подгрузила, будут доступны после проверки администрацией данного сайта. Верните хотя бы деньги, не обманывайте больше людей


А скриншотов все так и нет, чудо то какое)

----------


## Kristina1980

> А скриншотов все так и нет, чудо то какое)


Скрины все подгружены. Все вопросы к администрации форума.

----------


## M@D_P

Здравствуйте, а для КриптоПро TSP Client 1.0 есть ветки реестра после которых произойдет сброс?

----------


## M@D_P

> Можно сбрасывать триал создав файл Проще потом пригодится
> Сделай в блокноте новый файл впиши туда код  
> 
> REGEDIT4 
> [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E1C6F5FD-77A1-4F3C-B53E-F2479EFC0FC8}] 
> [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{E1C6F5FD-77A1-4F3C-B53E-F2479EFC0FC8}]
> 
> Сохрани с расширением reg
> Импортируй этот файл реестра (произойдет удаление ключей) 
> ...


Здравствуйте, а для КриптоПро TSP Client 1.0 есть ветки реестра после которых произойдет сброс?

----------


## красный перец

> Здравствуйте, а для КриптоПро TSP Client 1.0 есть ветки реестра после которых произойдет сброс?


К сожалению для этого нет не каких веток, сам с этим долго  мучался, происходит только полный сброс реестра со всеми данными и ключами в плоть до новой установки системы. Самому пришлось заказать здесь *********************

----------

M@D_P (26.07.2019)

----------


## M@D_P

> К сожалению для этого нет не каких веток, сам с этим долго  мучался, происходит только полный сброс реестра со всеми данными и ключами в плоть до новой установки системы. Самому пришлось заказать здесь *********************


Спасибо за информацию!) Буду иметь ввиду!

----------


## Василий Перов

> К сожалению для этого нет не каких веток, сам с этим долго  мучался, происходит только полный сброс реестра со всеми данными и ключами в плоть до новой установки системы. Самому пришлось заказать здесь *********************


Да, большая благодарность! Заказал так же у них, моментально прислали файл, все установилось
*********************

----------


## gaga515

Люди добрые, очень нужно ключик на КриптоПро PDF 2.0

----------

